# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الجديدة بالمملكة >  نظام المرور في المملكة - الجزء الأول

## امل

*نظـام المـرور**1391هـ*
                                                                       الرقـم: م / 49
التاريخ: 6/11/1391هـ-----------------
بعون الله تعالى
              نحن فيـصل بن عبد العزيـز آل سـعود
                                               ملك المملكة العربيـة السعوديـة
بعد الاطلاع على المادة (19) من نظام مجلس الوزراء الصادر بالمرسوم الملكي رقم (38) وتاريخ 22/10/1377هـ.
وبعد الاطلاع على قرار مجلس الوزراء رقم (966) وتاريخ 20/10/1391هـ.

نرسم بما هو آت:أولاً – الموافقة على نظام المرور بالصيغة المرفقة لهذا.
ثانياً – على كل من نائب رئيس مجلس الوزراء ووزير الداخلية تنفيذ مرسومنا هذا.
ثالثاً – يُنشر هذا النظام في الجريدة الرسمية ويُعمل به من تاريخ نشرِه.

فيصل




قرار رقم 966 وتاريخ 20/10/1391هـ
إن مجلس الوزراء 

بعد الاطلاع على المُعاملة الواردة من ديوان رئاسة مجلس الوزراء برقم 15386 وتاريخ 18/8/1390هـ. المُشتمِلة على مشروع نظام المرور.
وبعد الاطلاع على توصية لجنة الأنظمة رقم (8) في 20/1/1391هـ.

يقرر ما يأتي:*1-    * *الموافقة على مشروع نظام المرور بالصيغة المرافقة لهذا.*
*2-    * وقد نُظم مشروع مرسوم ملكي لذلك صورته مرافقة لهذا.

ولما ذكر حرر ، ، ، 


النائب الثاني لرئيس مجلس الوزراء
نظــام المـرور[1]
الباب الأولالتعـاريفالمادة الأولى:
يخضع تنظيم السير واستعمال الطُرقات المفتوحة للسير العام لأحكام هذا النظام والجداول المُلحقة به، ومن أجل تطبيق هذا النظام يُعمل بالتعريفات التالية:
-        الطريـق: هو كُل سبيل مفتوحة لسير وسائط النقل والجر والمُشاة والحيوانات.
-        المسلك – (الخط): هو جانب في الطريق المُعبدة يُسمح فيه بمرور المركبات في اتجاه واحد.
-        المـسرب: هو قسم في الخط – المسلك – يسمح عرضُه بمرور المركبات متتابعة وتكون جوانبه محدودة بوضوح.
-        المعـبَّد: هو قسم في الطريق مرصوف بالحجارة أو مكسو بالإسفلت ويُستعمل عادة لسير المركبات.
-        السـائق: هو كل شخص يقود مركبة أو حيوانا من حيوانات الجر والتحميل والركوب.
-        المركبـة: هي كُل وسيلة نقل أو جر ذات عجلات تسير بقوة آلية أو حيوانية ولا تشمل القطارات الحديدية.
-        السيـارة: هي مركبة ذات مُحرك للاندفاع مُعدة لنقل الأشخاص أو البضائع ولا تشمل المركبات التي تسير على الخطوط الحديدة.
-        الشاحنة (اللوري): هي سيارة مُعدة لنقل البضائع أو المهمات ويزيد وزنها الفارغ ه (3500) كيلو غرام.
-    الشاحنة الصغيرة (ونيت) – بيك أب: هي سيارة مُعدة لنقل البضائع أو المهمات أو السلع ولا يزيد وزنها الفارغ عن (3500) كيلو غرام.
-        الحافلة (باص) – أتوبيس: هي سيارة مُعدة لنقل الرُكاب تزيد مقاعِدُها المُخصصة لهم عن الثمانية.
-    السيارة الخاصة: هي مركبة للاستعمال الشخصي تُنقل فيها البضائع أو الأشخاص بدون عوض سواء أكان مالِكُها شخصاً طبيعياً أو اعتبارياً.
-        السيارة العامة: هي مركبة مُعدة لنقل الأشخاص أو البضائع لقاء عوض أياً كان نوعه.
-        السيارة السياحية: هي سيارة مُعدة لنقل الرُكاب لا تزيد مقاعِدُها المخصصة لهم عن الثمانية.
-        سيارة الطوارئ: هي كُل سيارة تُعد للحالات العاجلة والخطرة (إسعاف – شرطة – إطفاء) أو تقوم بمهمة طارئة.
-        الجرار (التراكتور)[2]: هو مركبة مجهزة بمُحرك آلي تسير بواسطته وتُستعمل لجر الآلات الزراعية أو الأشغال العامة.
-        مُعدات الأشغال العامة: هي المُعدات الميكانيكية المُصممة للقيام بأعمال إنشائية دون أن تكون لها عجلات مطاطية.
-    الدرجات النارية: هي درجات ذات مُحرك مثبت تسير بممسكات يدوية وقد تكون مُصممة على شكل صندوق لنقل البضائع، وتُعتبر في حُكم الدراجات النارية كُل دراجة مُجهزة بمحرك مساعد قطر اسطوانته ثلاث بوصات ونصف بوصة. 

الأوزانأ‌-الوزن الفارغ : هو وزن السيارة مُجهزة بمحروقاتها وعِدة تصليحها وأدواتِها الاحتياطية.
ب‌-الوزن الإجمالي : هو وزن السيارة الفارغة مع حمولتِها القصوى المُصرح بِها ومع سائقِها ورُكابِها ووقودِها وزيتِها ومياه التبريد الموجودة بمحرِكها.
ت‌-الوزن الصافي (الحمولة) : هو الفرق بين الوزنين الفارغ والإجمالي وهو الذي صُمِمت المركبة لتحمِله وصُرح به من قبل المصنع.
ث‌-الوزن المحوري : هو الضغط الإجمالي لعجلات محور واحد على سطح الطريق.
ج‌-رُخصة السياقة : هي إجازة رسمية محلية أو أجنبية صادرة عن الجهات المُختصة في المملكة أو عن أي سُلطة في بلد آخر تُجيز لصاحِبِها قيادة مركبة من نوع خاص أو أنواع مُختلِفة من المركبات.
ح‌-العـاكسات : هي زُجاج عاكس أو أية مادة توضع في مؤخرة المركبة لتعكس نوراً أحمر تُمكن رُؤيته من مسافة خمسين متراً على الأقل.
خ‌-السيارة القاطرة : هي كُل سيارة تشد مركبة مقطورة مُعلقة بِها بشكل مفصلي.
د‌-المقطورة : هي مركبة بدون مُحرك تُجرّ بسيارة قاطرة.
ذ‌-المؤشر : هو آلة أو جهاز ميكانيكي أو كهربائي يُعيّن اتجاه سير السيارة حينما يرغب سائقها تبديل وجهة سيره.
ر‌-علامات الطريق : هي خطوط أو إشارات على الطريق العام أو على جوانِبه.
ز‌-السائق الزائر : هو السائق الذي يأتي إلى المملكة ويبقى فيها مُدة لا تزيد عن العام الواحد وتكون لديه رُخصة قيادة سارية المفعول.
س‌-المُنعطف : هو المُنحنى الذي يتغير به اتجاه السير ويتضمن حدود الطريق سواء كان مُرصفاً بالحجارة أو غير مُرصف.
ش‌-المُنعطف غير المكشوف (الأعمى) : هو المُنعطف الكائن في شارع أو طريق ذي اتجاهين ولا يكن للقادم باتجاه مُستقيم أن يرى من يمين الطريق ومُنتصفه حركة المرور في الشارع الآخر أو في اتجاه مُعاكس.
ص‌-ممر عبور المُشاة : هو مكان مُخصص لمرور المُشاة ومُخطط لهذه الغاية في مُلتقى الشوارع ويفرض على السائق الوقوف قبله ليتمكن المُشاة من السير فيه بأمان.
ض‌-تقاطع الُطرق (مُلتقى الطُرق – مُفترق الطُرق) : هو مكان يتضمن الساحة التي ترفِدُها شوارع باتجاهات مُختلفة.
ط‌-خطوط الوقوف : هي خطان أبيضان عرضيان يفصل بينهما مسافة قدم واحد يتقدمان ممرات المُشاة ويترتب على السائق الوقوف عند الخط الأول بعد تلقيه الإشارة.
ظ‌-مواقف السيارات : هي الأماكن المُخصصة لوقوف السيارات لوقوف السيارات والتي يشار إليها بشاخصات (موقف سيارات – مسموح الوقوف).
ع‌-التوقف : هو الوقوف فترة مُحددة من الوقت تستلزم ضرورات السير أو إنزال الرُكاب أو صعودهم.
غ‌-الوقوف : هو التمرُكز في مكان ما وقتاً طويلاً.
ف‌-الانتظار : هو التوقف فترة من الزمن تتعدى الفترة اللازمة لصعود الرُكاب أو نزولهم.
ق‌-المُنتفع بالطريق : المُشاة، سائق المواشي، سائق حيوانات الجر أو الحمل أو سائق مركبة لا تُجري على خط حديدي.
ك‌-المنطقة المأهولة : هي كُل مجموعة من البِنايات المُتلاصقة أو المُتقاربة القائمة على جانب واحد في الطريق أو على جانبيه بحيث تعطيه شكل الشارع.
ل‌-إشارات المرور : هي أي جهاز أو علامة أو إشارة مرور إرشادية أو تحذيرية أو إلزامية أو ضوئية توضع على الطريق بقصد تنظيم المرور.
م‌-أنوار الطريق : هي الأنوار العالية.
ن‌-أنوار التلاقي : هي الأنوار المخفضة.

الباب الثانيرُخص القيادةالمادة الثانية:
أ‌-   لا يجوز لأحد أن يقود سيارة أو مركبة آلية قبل حصوله على رُخصة سياقة حسب نوع وقوة المركبة التي يقودها صادرة عن إدارة المرور وفقاً لأحكام هذا النظام أو رُخصة سياقة دولية إذا كان السائق زائراً.
ب‌-   على السائق أن يحمل هذه الرُخصة أثناء سوق مركبته.
ت‌-   يُعطى سائقو السيارات العائدة للقوات المُسلحة رُخص السياقة من السُلطات العسكرية المُختصة.
ث‌-   لا يجوز لحامل رخصة قيادة السيارات العسكرية سياقة السيارات المدنية إلا بعد الحصول على رُخصة سياقة من المرور.

المادة الثالثة:
تنقسم الرُخص إلى أربع فئات:
أ‌-       رُخصة سياقة خصوصية تُمنح لمن يقود سيارة خاصة لا يتجاوز وزنها الإجمالي (3500) كيلو غرام.
ب‌-   رُخصة سياقة عمومية تُحدد فيها الفئة ونوع المركبة المسموح بقيادتها.
ت‌-   رُخصة سياقة آليات ثقيلة.
ث‌-   رُخصة سياقة الدرجات النارية.
وتُحدَد مُدة صلاحية كُل فئة منها بقرار من وزير الداخلية.

المادة الرابعة:
يُشترط في طالب الرُخص المُشار إليه في المادة الثالثة:
أ‌-       أن يكون قد أتم السن المنصوص عليها في المادة السادسة من هذا النظام.
ب‌-   أن يُقدم وفقاً للنموذج المُقرر مرفقاً بثلاث صور شمسية ويتضمن الطلب ما يأتي:
1-    اسم الطالب وكُنيتِه ولقبِه.
2-    فئة الرُخصة التي يُريد الحصول عليها.
3-    محل الوِلادة وتاريخها.
4-    صورة مُصدقة من حفيظة النفوس.
ت‌- وبالنسبة لطالب رُخصة السياقة العمومية ورُخصة سياقة الآليات الثقيلة يُشترط أن لا يكون قد سبق الحُكم عليه قضائياً في جريمة اعتداء على النفس أو العرض أو المال ما لم يكن قد مضى في جريمة العقوبة المحكوم بها عليه خمس سنوات على الأقل.
ث‌-   أن تكون له إقامة فعلية في المملكة العربية السعودية.
ج‌-  أن يكون خالياً من الأمراض والعِلل التي تمنعه من قيادة المركبة المُرخص بسياقتِها، وذلك بموجب شهادة طبية صادرة من جهة رسمية ولم يمضِ على تاريخها ثلاثة أشهر.
ح‌-    أن يجتاز بنجاح اِختباراً نظرياً وعملياً تُحدِد شُروطه وكيفيته إدارة المرور.
ويُختبر طالب الرُخصة على مركبة من مركبات الفئة التي يطلب رُخصة السياقة لها.

المادة الخامسة:
يجوز أن يُستثنى من الفحص المُشار إليه بالفقرة (ح) من المادة الرابعة:
1-    السائقون الحاصلون على رُخصة سياقة دولية وذلك لفئة السيارات المُبينة في رُخصِهم.
2-    السائقون الحاصلون على رُخصة أجنبية صادرة عن السُلطات المُختصة في بُلدانِهم إذا لم تنته مُدتُها.
3-    من يحمل رُخصة سياقة عسكرية سارية المفعول.

المادة السادسة:
تُحدد السِن لطالبي الرُخص كالتالي:
1-    تمام السادسة عشرة للدراجات النارية.
2-    تمام الثامنة عشرة للسيارات الخصوصية والشاحنات الصغيرة.
3-    تمام الحادية والعشرين للسيارات العمومية.

المادة السابعة:
1-  تُسحب رُخصة السياقة العمومية إذا حُكم قضائياً على حامِلِها بإدانته بارتكاب جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عيها في الفقرة (ت) من المادة الرابعة.
2-  لا تُعطى رُخصة سياقة مهما كان نوعها لمن كان مدمِناً على المُسكِرات إلا إذا ثبت توبته بموجب إجراءات للإثبات يُحدِدُها وزير الداخلية، ويُعتبر مدمناً في حُكم النص من أُدين مرتين على الأقل بحُكم قضائي بارتكاب جريمة السُكر.
3-  لا تُعطى رُخصة السياقة مهما كان نوعها لم أُدين بحُكم قضائي بتعاطي المُخدرات أو صُنعِها أو حيازتِها أو ترويجِها ما لم يكن قد مضى على انتهاء تنفيذ العقوبة المحكوم بها خمس سنوات على الأقل.

المادة الثامنة:
لا يجوز لمن لم ينجح في الاختبار أن يتقدم لاختبار قبل انقضاء شهر على الاختبار الأول فإن رسب ثانية لم يُجز له التقدم للاختبار إلا بعد شهرين، وإن رسب للمرة الثالثة لم يُجز له ذلك إلا بعد مُضي ستة أشهر على آخر اختبار له.

المادة التاسعة:
لا تُعطى رخصة سياقة عمومية إلا للمواطنين السعوديين أو لمن يصدر أمر من وزير الداخلية أو من يُنيبه بمُعاملته كالمواطنين السعوديين في إعطاء الرُخص.

المادة العاشرة:
أ‌-   يمكن للأشخاص العاجزين أن يحصلوا على رُخص سياقة من الفئة الأولى والثانية شريطة أن يجتازوا بنجاح فحصاً عملياً بعد تجهيزهم أو تجهيز سياراتهم بوسائل خاصة ملائمة وبعد حصولهم على تقارير طبية مُعتمدة تُثبت قُدرتِهم على قيادة المركبات المذكورة.
ب‌- يجب أن تُذكر في رُخصة السياقة المُعطاة للعاجزين الوسائل الواجب تجهيز السائق وسيارته بها وأن يُنص فيها على أنه لا يجوز له قيادة السيارة إلا إذا توفرت تلك الوسائل.
المادة الحادية عشرة:
يُستثنى رجال السلكين السياسي والقُنصلي من تقديم الوثائق المنصوص عليها في المادة الرابعة وعليهم أن يُقدموا بدلاً عنها بياناً من رئيس البِعثة التي ينتمون إليها مصدقاً من وزارة الخارجية ومُرفقاً بثلاث صور شمسية. 

المادة الثانية عشرة:
يُكتفى لتجديد عموم الرُخص بالكشف الطبي ودفع الرسوم المُقررة.

المادة الثالثة عشرة:
إذا فُقِدت الرُخصة جاز لصاحِبها أن يحصل على أُخرى بدلاً عنها بعد التحقيق والإعلان عن فقدِها في صحيفة محلية ودفع الرسوم المُقررة.

المادة الرابعة عشرة:
يحق لحاملي جميع الرُخص جر مقطورات خلف سياراتِهم ما عدا سيارات الأُجرة والدراجات النارية.

المادة الخامسة عشرة:
في حالة حجز أو سحبِها من قبل أحد رِجال المرور يُعطى السائق إيصالاً بها.

المادة السادسة عشرة:
يجب تسليم رُخص السياقة المُلغاة أو المُبدلة أو المُستغنى عنها إلى أي إدارة مرور أو إرسالِها إليها بالبريد المُسجل.

الباب الثالثقواعد المرور والسير على الطُرقاتالفصل الأولقيادة المركبات والحيوانـاتالمادة السابعة عشرة:
يجب على السائق التقيُد بنظام وقواعد المرور في الطُرقات العامة وبالتعليمات الصادرة إليه من رجال المرور أثناء ارتِدائهِم ملابسِهم الرسمية.

المادة الثامنة عشرة:
إذا حُدِد في الطريق قسم خاص للدراجات أو الحيوانات فعلى راكِبِيها أو سائقِها السير في القسم المُعين لهم.
المادة التاسعة عشرة:
يحظر على سائقي الدراجات العادية أن يسيروا جنباً إلى جنب في غير حالة التجاوز وعليهم أن يلتزموا بصورة دائمة أقصى يمين الطريق في سير مُستقيم ولا يجوز لسائق دراجة أن يقطِرُها بدراجة أو مركبة أُخرى.

المادة العشرون:
يُسمح للدراجات العادية ذات العجلتين بالسير على الأرصفة إذا كان سائقوها يقودونها باليد وهم يمشون شرط أن يسمح عرض الأرصفة بذلك.

الفصل الثانيالسير على الطريقالمادة الحادية والعشرون:
جهة السير على جميع الطُرق هي اليُمنى ويُسمح بالسير على الجهة اليُسرى في الطريق المُزدوج عندما يكون ذلك ضرورياً لتحاشي حادث أو لمُستلزمات الطُرق.

المادة الثانية والعشرون:
يُحظر على جميع المركبات المُرور في الأسواق المُغطاة ما عدا العربات اليدوية.

المادة الثالثة والعشرون:
على المركبات أن تسير على القسم المُعبد في الطريق وأن تلتزم أقصى الجانب الأيمن في الحالات التالية:
أولاً  : عندما يُقابل سائق المركبة من الجهة المُعاكسة سائقاً آخر.
ثانياً : عندما يُريد مُنتفع آخر أن يتجاوزه.
ثالثاً : عندما تكون رؤية الطريق إلى الأمام غير واضحة وضوحاً كافياً.

المادة الرابعة والعشرون:
إذا كان الطريق المُعبد مقسوماً إلى مسلكين مُحددين بخطين مُتصلين يحظُر على السائق السائر على مسلك منها اجتياز هذه الخطوط.

المادة الخامسة والعشرون:
إذا كان الطريق المُعبد مقسوماً إلى مسلكين مُحددين بخط مُتقطع يجب على السائق أن يسير في المسلك الأيمن وأن لا يقطع الخط إلا بقصد تجاوز مركبة أمامه.

المادة السادسة والعشرون:
إذا كان المسلك الواحد مُقسماً إلى عِدة مسارب جاز السير مواكبة في اتجاه واحد على مسارب المسلك الواحد على أن تلتزم السيارات البطيئة المسرب الواقع أقصى اليمين إلا عند التأهُب لترك الطريق من أجل سلوك طريق آخر واقع إلى اليسار بعد التأكُد من أن ذلك لا يُشكل خطراً على الآخرين وبعد أن يُنبه الغير من سالكي الطريق.

المادة السابعة والعشرون:
تُخصص الأرصفة للفئات التالية:
1-    المُشاة.
2-    عربات الأولاد والمرضى والمُقعدين المدفوعة بالأيدي ويحظُر وضع أي شي على الأرصفة يعوق سير المنتفعين بها.

المادة الثامنة والعشرون:
على المُشاة السير على الأرصفة المُعدة لهم والتقيُد بالإشارات التي تُعيّن الأماكن المُخصصة لاجتيازهم الطريق وعليهم أن يتأكدوا من عدم وجود خطر ما عند اجتيازهم الطريق، ويُستثنى من ذلك طوابير القوات المُسلحة والطلاب والفرق الكشفية والرياضية ومواكب الجنائز حيثُ يُمكنهم السير على الجانب الأيمن من الطريق.

المادة التاسعة والعشرون:
يجب على كُل سائق أن يُسيطر على مركبته وأن يقودها بسرعة معقولة عند الاقتراب من مفارق الطُرق أو مُلتقياتِها ومُنعطفاتِها وعند اجتيازه لجسر أو خط حديدي أو نفق وكلما كانت الرؤية غير واضحة وعليه أن يُكيف سير مركبته مع كافة الظروف الطبيعية وأحوال الطريق الذي يسير عليه بما يُحقق  السلامة له ولرُكاب سيارته والمُنتفعين بالطريق.

المادة الثلاثون:
على السائق الذي يتأهب لإدخال تغيير في سرعة مركبته أو اتجاهها أن يتأكد مُسبقاً من إمكانية إجراء ذلك بأمان وأن يُنبه غيره من سالكي الطريق.

المادة الحادية والثلاثون:
على السائق أن لا يحول دون سير المركبات الأُخرى أو يُعاكس المُنتفعين بالطريق وأن لا يستعمل المكابح (الفرامل) فجأة إلا للضرورة أو بداعي السلامة.

المادة الثانية والثلاثون:
على السائق التقيُد بإشارات المرور المُعتادة ما لم تُعطى له تعليمات أُخرى من قبل رجال المرور وهم بزيهم الرسمي أو بالشارات الدالة عليهم.
المادة الثالثة والثلاثون:
على السائقين الامتثال لتعليمات مُمثلي السُلطات العامة والوقوف كُلما دعت الحاجة أمام مراكز المرور والجوازات والصحة والجمارك للتفتيش أو التسجيل.

المادة الرابعة والثلاثون:
على السيارات التي تقوم بالنقل الداخلي للرُكاب بين المُدن أن تتقيد بالمواقف المُعيّنة في الانطلاق والوصول وأثناء السري مِنها.

المادة الخامسة والثلاثون:
على سائقي سيارات الأُجرة الوقوف في المواقف المُعيّنة لأخذ الرُكاب وعليهم أن يحافظوا على أدوارِهم.

المادة السادسة والثلاثون:
يكون ركوب الأشخاص ونزولِهم من الجانب الأيمن للسيارات وعلى السائقين والمُعاونين والجباة والحمالين تنبيه الرُكاب إلى عدم إخراج أجزاء من أجسامِهم من النوافذ أو غيرها.

المادة السابعة والثلاثون:
أ‌-       يحظُر قطع صفوف الجُند والطلاب والفرق الكشفية والرياضية والجنازات والمواكب على اختلاف أنواعِها وهي في حالة السير.
ب‌-   لا يجوز التعلُق بأجزاء المركبة الخارجية أو الصعود إلى المركبة أو النزول مِنها وهي في حالة السير.

المادة الثامنة والثلاثون:
يحظُر على سائقي المركبات ما يأتي:
أ‌-       إيقاف مُحركات مركباتِهم عن الدوران بقصد تسييرِها في المُنحدرات بقوة اندفاعِها.
ب‌-   إجراء عملية المناورة (التدوير) في وسط الطريق العام ضمن المناطق المأهولة.
ت‌-   ترك سياراتِهم مفتوحة بعد مغادرتِها أو ترك مُحرِكها في حالة دوران أو ترك مفتاح الوصل الكهربائي (السويتش – الكونتاك) عليها.
ث‌-   حمل أركاب في صندوق السيارة (الشنطة) أو أي مكان خارج هيكلِها.
ج‌-    غسل المركبات على الطريق العام أو إصلاحها إلا في حالة الضرورة القصوى.
ح‌-    وضع ستائر أو أي شيء يمنع الرؤية من زُجاج السيارة الخلفي أو الجانبي.

المادة التاسعة والثلاثون:
يحظُر على سائق مركبة النقل بالأُجرة (التاكسي) ما يأتي:
أ‌-       السير ببُطء أو التوقف وذلك بشكل يُعرقل حركة المرور.
ب‌- أن يتقاضى أُجرة تتعدى التعرِفة المُقررة أو المُتفق عليها أو الجارية عُرفاً أو أُجرة انتظار عن المُدة التي تقضيها المركبة في الإصلاح نتيجة عُطل يطرأ عليها أثناء سيرِها.
ت‌-   حمل راكب أو رُكاب بدون إذن الراكب صاحب الطلب.
ث‌-   رفض الطلب أو إنزال الراكب بعد الاتفاق بينهُما والانطلاق بالرحلة.
ج‌-    إتباع طريق غير مأمون ولو كان يوصل الراكب إلى المكان المقصود.
ح‌-    أن يحمل في سيارته رُكاباً أكثر من المُقرر.

المادة الأربعون:
أ‌-       يحظُر على السائق أن يترك – بعد تركه المكان – أحجاراً أو أي شيء يعوق المُنتفع بالطريق أو يُسبب أخطاراً للآخرين.
ب‌-   يحظُر على سائقي سيارات الأُجرة تركيب مُسجل أو تلفاز (تِلفزيون) أو حاك (بيك آب) في السيارة.
ت‌-   يحظُر نقل الرُكاب على الشاحنات أو القلاب إلا إذا كان لصناديقها أطراف واقية لا يقل ارتفاعِها عن نصف متر.
ث‌-   يحظُر نقل الرُكاب أو الأشياء فوق الصهاريج – الوايتات – الناقلة للمواد السريعة الاشتعال.
ج‌-  يحظُر السير بالمركبات الثقيلة أو الآليات على الطُرق المُسفلتة إذا كانت عجلاتِها غير مطاطية وعلى سائقيها تغليف جنازيرها بالمطاط أو غيره مما يحمي الإسفلت من الضرر. أو نقلها على مركبات أُخرى أو اتخاذ الإجراءات الكفيلة بوقاية الطُرق العامة التي تُقِرها الجهات المُختصة.

المادة الحادية والأربعون:
يحق لأي راكب يدفع أكثر من الأُجرة اللازمة الشكوى إلى إدارة المرور في المنطقة لتقدير الأُجرة المُناسِبة.

المادة الثانية والأربعون:
لا يجوز مُزاولة مِهنة تأجير الدراجات النارية والعادية إلا بعد موافقة الأمن العام.

الفصل الثالثالتلاقي والتجاوزالمادة الثالثة والأربعون:
يجري التلاقي على اليمين والتجاوز من اليسار وعلى السائق في حالة التلاقي أن يلتزم الجهة اليُمنى من الطريق بقدر الإمكان وأن يُنبه المركبة القادمة مستعملاً المُنبِه خارج المُدن نهاراً وأنوار التلاقي المُخفضة ليلاً.
المادة الرابعة والأربعون:
على السائق قبل الشروع في التجاوز أن يتأكد من إمكانية إجرائه بدون خطر ومن وجود مُتسع كافِ لذلك، ومن كون الطريق مكشوفاً أمامه وخالياً من مركبات أُخرى ومن أن من يتبعه من السائقين لم يُباشر تجاوزاً مُماثلاً، وينبغي على السائق المُتجاوز إعادة مركبته إلى الجهة اليُمنى من الطريق.

المادة الخامسة والأربعون:
يحظُر على السائق إجراء التجاوز في المُرتفعات غير المكشوفة والمُنحنيات الحادة والجسور المُحدبة ومُنعطفات الطُرق وعند ممرات المُشاة.

المادة السادسة والأربعون:
يحظُر على سائقي السيارات المُراد تجاوزِها زيادة سُرعة سياراتِهم أثناء تجاوز سيارة أُخرى لهم ويتوجب عليهم تمكين الآخرين من تحقيق هذا التجاوز.

المادة السابعة والأربعون:
يُسمح بالتجاوز من يمين المركبة إذا أشار سائقها أنه ينوي التوجه إلى اليسار.

المادة الثامنة والأربعون:
يحظُر على السائق أن يتجاوز مركبة تسير على خطوط حديدية أثناء نزول الرُكاب أو صعودهم وذلك من الجانب الذي يتم من النزول أو الصعود.

الفصل الرابعالانعطاف وتبديل الطريقالمادة التاسعة والأربعون:
على كُل سائق مركبة يُريد أن يُبدل الطريق التي يسلِكُها إلى طريق آخر أو يحاول الخروج من بناء أو مِرآب – كراج – بجانب الطريق أن يُبين مقصده بإشارة ضوئية مرئية ليلاً وبإشارة باليد نهاراً على الشكل التالي:
أ‌-   في الاتجاه إلى اليمين إخراج اليد اليُسرى ورفعِها إلى الأعلى مع الإشارة بالكف المبسوطة إلى الجهة اليُمنى والاستمرار في إعطاء الإشارة حتى تُبدل وجهة السير.
ب‌- في الاتجاه إلى اليسار إخراج اليد اليُسرى بحيث يمتد الساعد بشكل موازِ للكتف والاستمرار في إعطاء الإشارة حتى إتمام تبديل وجهة السير.
ت‌-   في الوقوف إخراج اليد اليُسرى على أن يكون المرفق بشكل زاوية قائمة مع الساعد وأن تكون راحة الكف مبسوطة. 

المادة الخمسون:
يجري الالتفاف إلى اليمين من الطرف الأيمن للطريق ما لم تكن هناك إشارات مُحددة على الطريق ذات أسهم موجهة إلى اليمين أو مدهونة في مكان آخر في الطريق فيجب التقيد في هذه الحالة بالاتجاه المُحدد بالأسهم.

المادة الحادية والخمسون:
في حالة الالتفاف إلى اليسار يجب سير السيارة في الطريق ذات الاتجاهين على يمين الخط المُنصف للطريق وفي الطريق ذات الاتجاه الواحد يجب أن يكون سير السيارة على يسار خط السير وفي حالة وجود إشارات للمرور على الطريق يجب التقيد بالاتجاه المُحدد بموجبِها.

المادة الثانية والخمسون:
لا يجوز الانعطاف إلى اليسار في مكان توجد به إشارة تمنع ذلك.

المادة الثالثة والخمسون:
يجب على السائق عند رغبته تبديل وجهة سيره نحو اليمين أو اليسار إعطاء الإشارة اللازمة ضوئية كانت أم يدوية وذلك من مسافة معقولة قبل تغيير الاتجاه وحتى تمامه، وعليه إطفاء المؤشر بعد تغيير الاتجاه.

المادة الرابعة والخمسون:
عندما يرغب السائق إيقاف سيارته يجب أن يُنبه بإشارة يدوية أو ضوئية من مسافة معقولة وأن يستمر في إعطاء الإشارة إلى أن تتوقف السيارة تماماً.

المادة الخامسة والخمسون:
على السائق أن يقترب بقدر إمكانه من حافة الطريق المحاذية لجهة سيره إذا كان مقصدُه ترك الطريق لسلوك طريق آخر أما إذا وجِدت علامات للمرور على الطريق تُشير إلى الاتجاه فعليه التقيُد بالاتجاه المُحدد بموجبِها.

الفصل الخامسأفضلية المرورالمادة السادسة والخمسون:
يجب على المُنتفع عند بلوغِه مُلتقيات الطُرق أو تقاطُعِها ما يأتي:
1-  أن يتقيد بإشارات السير الكهربائية في حالة وجودِها ويعتمد لهذه الغاية اللون الأحمر للتوقف واللون البرتقالي للتأهُب واللون الأخضر للمرور.
2-    أن يتقيد بإشارات رجل المرور المُكلف بتوجيه المرور في حالة وجوده.
3-    التقيُد بما توجبه إشارات الطُرق.

المادة السابعة والخمسون:
عندما تقترب مركبتان في آن واحد من مُلتقى طريقين ليس لإحداهِما أفضلية على الأُخرى فعلى المركبة الآتية من جهة اليسار أن تترك مجال المرور للمركبة الثانية.

المادة الثامنة والخمسون:
على السائقين الذين يقتربان من مُلتقى أكثر من طريق لا توجد به إشارات ضوئية ولا رجال مرور إعطاء الأفضلية للسيارة الآتية من جهة اليمين إلا إذا كان الطريق التي يمر عليها أحداهِما طريقاً رئيسية فالأفضلية له.

المادة التاسعة والخمسون:
على السائقين الذين يقتربون من تقاطع أكثر من طريق في مُلتقى يُشكل ساحة دائرية إعطاء الأسبقية للسيارات الموجودة حول الدائرة والتي تكون على وشك الخروج مِنها.

المادة الستون:
لسائق السيارة المُتقدمة أفضلية المرور على غيره.

المادة الحادية والستون:
على سائق السيارة المُتقدمة مُراقبة حركة المرور من حيث تأثُرِها بأي تغيير في المسافة أو الاتجاه عند تخفيض سُرعتِه أو تبديل اتجاهه وعليه أن لا يقف أو يُبدل اتجاهه فجأة وعلى نحو يتسبب عنه وقوع حادث ما.

المادة الثانية والستون:
يجب على السائق الذي يسير خلف سيارة أُخرى أو يتأهب لتِجاوزِها أن يُسيطر على سيارته وأن يترُك مسافة كافية بشكل يمنع وقوع أي حادث عند ظهور مُنعطف مُفاجئ أمام السيارة المُتقدِمة أو وقوفِها بسبب خطر طارئ أو وفقاً لإشارة رسمية.

المادة الثالثة والستون:
يتساوى حق الأفضلية في المرور للسائقين اللذين يسيران مُتحاذيين بشكل متوازِ وعلى من يرغب تغيير اتجاهه أن يُعطي حق الأفضلية في المرور للسيارة التي تسير في اتجاه مُستقيم.

المادة الرابعة والستون:
عند الخروج من طريق فرعي ينبغي على السائق التأكُد من خلو الطريق وإعطاء أفضلية المرور للسيارات التي تسير على الطريق الرئيسي وعلى هذه السيارات أن تُعطي فرصة للسيارة الخارجة من الطريق الفرعي.

المادة الخامسة والستون:
يُمكن للسائق أن يسير على الجانب الأيسر من الطريق إذا كان الجانب الأيمن منه غير سالك أو مُغلقاً بسبب أعمال إنشائية أو غيرِها.

المادة السادسة والستون:
أ‌-   عند إغلاق جُزء من طريق ذي اتجاهين ينبغي على السائق أن يتقيد بإشارات رجال المرور أو غيرهم من قوى الأمن أو من عُمال الطُرق وللسائق المُتقدم الحق في المرور قبل غيره بعد تلقي الإشارة.
ب‌- إذا التقى سائقان في مكان كهذا يجب على كُلِ مِنهُما تخفيف سُرعته وأن يقفا إذا اقتضى الأمر تجنُباً لوقوع أي حادث، وتبقى أفضلية المرور لمن كان طريقُه مفتوحة إلى اليمين.

المادة السابعة والستون:
لسائق السيارة التي تسير في اتجاه مُستقيم أفضلية المرور على السائق الذي يدور.

المادة الثامنة والستون:
أ‌-       للمُشاة الذي يجتازون مفارق الطُرق حين ظهور النور الأخضر في اتجاه سيرِهم أفضلية المرور.
ب‌- إذا كان مفارق الطُرق غير مُجهزة بإشارات ضوئية أو غير مُراقبة من قِبل المرور فللمُشاة حق أفضلية المرور وعلى السائق أن يلتزم جانب الحذر عندما يرى أحد المُشاة يجتاز طريقه في المدينة.

المادة التاسعة والستون:
تُحدد ممرات عبور المُشاة إما بخطوط عرضية تفصل بينهُما فراغات تظهر على سطح الطريق أو بوضع لوحة (ممر مُشاة).

المادة السبعون:
تُحدد ممرات عبور طلاب المدارس بخطين عرضيين عب الشارع مع لوحة تدِلُ على ذلك توضع بالقُرب من الممر.
المادة الحادية والسبعون:
استثناء من القواعِد السابِقة يُعطى حق أفضلية المرور لسيارات الطوارئ وسيارات المواكِب بعد سماع مُنبِهات الطوارئ.

المادة الثانية والسبعون:
على كُلِ سائق عند سماعه أبواق مركبات الطوارئ أو أجراسِها أن يقف على الجانب الأيمن من الطريق عند اقترابِها لإفساح المجال الكافي لها وعلى السائقين أن لا يُغادروا أمكِنة وقوفِهم إلا بعد مرورِها أو وفقاً لأوامِر رجال المرور.
ولا تعفي هذه الأفضلية سائقي مركبات الطوارئ من واجباتِهم في القيادة بشكل سليم يضمن حياة مُستعملي الطُرق.

المادة الثالثة والسبعون:
يحظُر على السائقين إتباع مركبات الطوارئ والسير خلفِها وهي سائرة لأداء مهمتِها ويجب على السائق أن يترُك بينه وبين أية مركبة من مركبات الطوارئ (50) متراً على الأقل.

المادة الرابعة والسبعون:
أ‌-   تكون أفضلية المرور عند وجود خط حديدي على الطريق للمركبات التي تسير على الخط وعلى كُل مُنتفِع من الطريق أن يُخلي الخط الحديدي حالاً حين اقتراب المركبات المذكورة مُفسِحاً لها مجال المرور.
ب‌- إذا كان ممر الخط الحديدي على الطريق غير مُجهز بحاجز أو غير محروس وجِب على سالك الطريق لدى رؤيته الإشارة النظامية الدالة على وجود الممر أن لا يدخُلَه إلا بعد التأكُد من إمكانية المرور بأمان وعدم وجود ما يُشير إلى اقتراب قطار إليه.
ت‌- إذا كان الممر مُجهزاً بحواجِز أو محروساً فيجب على السائق أن يتقيد بالحاجز أو بتعليمات حارس الممر.

المادة الخامسة والسبعون:
يحظُر الوقوف على أقسام الطريق التي تشغُلها أو تقطعها خطوط حديدية كما يحظُر ترك المركبات عليها أو استعمال الخطوط لتسيير مركبات غريبة عنها.

الفصل السادسحدود السُرعةالمادة السادسة والسبعون:
على  سائق المركبة أو الحيوانات أن يسوقها بكُلِ انتباه وأن يكون مسيطراً على سرعتِها وأن يُحدِد هذه السُرعة وفقاً لصعوبات السير أو العوائق المُحتملة.
المادة السابعة والسبعون:
لا يعفي تحديد السُرعة القصوى السائق من واجب تخفيف السير وإيقاف في كُلِ حالة يمكن أن تُسبِب حادِثاً من جراء الظروف المُختلِفة وعليه بوجه خاص أن يُخفِف سُرعتِه في الحالات الآتية:
أ‌-       إذا ظهر له أن الطريق غير حُرة.
ب‌-   إذا كانت الرؤية غير واضِحة.
ت‌-   في المُنعطفات والمُنحدرات والطُرق المُزدحِمة وعند الاقتراب من رأس مُرتفع وفي مفارِق الطُرق.
ث‌-   لدى مُلاقاة أو تجاوز مجموعة من المُشاة في حالة السير أو التوقف.
ج‌-    إذا ظهر للسائق علامات رُعب لدى الحيوانات حين مُلاقاتِها أو تجاوزِها أو الاقتراب مِنها.

المادة الثامنة والسبعون:
على السائق أن لا يتعدى السُرعة القصوى المُحددة في هذا النظام، ويستثنى من ذلك سيارات الطوارئ في حالة قيامِها بمهمة تستدعي التدخل السريع شريطة المُحافظة على السلامة العامة.

المادة التاسعة والسبعون:
إذا لم توجد إشارة تُحدِد السُرعة القصوى التي يجب التقيُد بِها فلا يجوز لأي مركبة أن تسير بسُرعة تزيد عما يأتي:
أ‌-            (30) كيلو متراً داخل حدود المُدن للسيارات الكبيرة.
ب‌-        (50) كيلو متراً داخل حدود المُدن للسيارات الصغيرة.
ت‌-        (70) كيلو متراً خارج المُدن للسيارات الكبيرة.
ث‌-        (100) كيلو متراً خارج المُدن للسيارات الصغيرة.
ولإدارة المرور أن تُعيّن حداً آخر للسرعة القصوى والدُنيا للسيارات على بعض الطُرُقات أو بعض أقسامِها.

المادة الثمانون:
يجب الإعلان عن السُرعة المسموح بِها بموجب المواد السابِقة، وعن تعديلاتِها بشاخِصات توضع في أماكن مُعيّنة بارِزة من الطريق.

المادة الحادية والثمانون:
يجب تخفيض السُرعة عن الحد الأقصى المسموح به ليلاً أو عند وجود ضباب أو هطول أمطار أو هبوب عواصف رملية.

المادة الثانية والثمانون:
يجب على السائق أن يكون مالِكاً لزمام مركبته حتى يتمكن من إيقافِها على مسافة كافية تبدأ من النُقطة التي يتمكن فيها من رؤية حاجز أو إشارة وقوف.
الفصل السابعاستعمال المُنبِهاتالمادة الثالثة والثمانون:
لا تُستعمل المُنبِهات بجوار المساجد أو المُستشفيات والمدارس مُطلقاً، ولا تُستعمل داخل المناطق المأهولة إلا في حالات الضرورة القصوى وبالشروط التالية:
أ‌-       أن يكون المُنبِه ذا صوت خفيف.
ب‌-   أن تكون إشارة التنبيه مُتقطِعة وقصيرة.

المادة الرابعة والثمانون:
لإدارة المرور تقييد استعمال المُنبِهات الصوتية داخل المناطق المأهولة أو منعِها في بعض المناطق السكنية أو جزئياً في أوقات الراحة والسكون وذلك فيما عدا حالات الطوارئ.

المادة الخامسة والثمانون:
يحظُر على سيارات الطوارئ استعمال المُنبِهات الخاصة بِها إلا في حالة انطلاقِها للقيام بواجباتِها.

الفصل الثامنالوقوف والتوقفالمادة السادسة والثمانون:
يحظُر الوقوف في الأماكن التالية:
أ‌-       المواضع المُشارِ إليها بإشارة (ممنوع الوقوف) والشوارع العامة المدهونة أرصِفتِها باللون الأصفر.
ب‌-   الشوارع العامة في الأوقات التي تُحدِدها إدارة المرور.
ت‌-   عند أي مُنعطف أو على قمة طريق أو في مُلتقى طُرق.
ث‌- على الجسور وممرات المُشاة ومداخِل ومخارِج المرائب (الكراجات) وحظائر السيارات والحدائق العامة والمدارس والمساجد والمباني العامة والمُخيمات والساحات.
ج‌-    على الأرصِفة المُعدة لسير المُشاة.
ح‌-    الأماكن المُخصصة لفئة مُعيّنة من المركبات.
خ‌-    في عكس اتجاه السير أو بعرض الطريق أو في مُنتصفِه.
د‌-      على بُعد أقل من (15) متراً من إشارة ضوئية أو مُنعطف.
ذ‌-      على بُعد أقل من (10) أمتار من جسر أو نفق.
ر‌-     على بُعد أقل من (1.5) متر ونِصف من ممر طلاب المدارس.
ز‌-     على بُعد أقل من (7) أمتار من صنابير الإطفاء.
س‌-  على جوانب الطُرق العامة خارج المُدن.
المادة السابعة والثمانون:
أجزاء الطُرق العامة المُعيّنة بإشارات (مسموح الوقوف) أو (ممنوع الوقوف) هي الأجزاء التي تبدأ عند إشارة السماح أو المنع وتنتهي بأول مُنعطف بعد الإشارة أو هي المسافة ما بين الإشارة والتي تليها أو المساحة المدهونة أرصِفتِها باللون الأصفر.

المادة الثامنة والثمانون:
في الأماكن المسموح بالوقوف فيها يكون وقوف السيارات إما على حدود الطريق أو على جانب الرصيف بشكل موازِ له ما لم تكن هناك إشارة تدل على الوقوف بشكل آخر.

المادة التاسعة والثمانون:
يجب على السائقين عند وصولِهم إلى إشارة ضوئية في شارع عام إتباع ما يلي:
أ‌-   عدم تجاوز خط الوقوف المدهون بالقرب من الإشارات عندما يكون النور أصفر أو أحمر ما عدا حالة الالتِفاف إلى اليمن في الأماكن التي يُسمح فيها بذلك.
ب‌-   عندما يكون النور أحمر ولا يوجد خط وقوف للسيارات فعلى السائقين الوقوف في مكان يُمكِنهُم من رؤية الإشارة والنور الأحمر.
ت‌-   البدء بالتحرُك في وقت معقول عند تحول الإشارة الضوئية النور الأخضر. 

الفصل التاسعالإنـارة والإشـارةالمادة التسعون:
يجب على السائقين إضاءة مصابيح السيارة (أنوار الطريق أو أنوار التلاقي) في الحالات الآتية:
أ‌-       إذا كان يسير ليلاً على طريق مُجهزة أو غير مُجهزة بإنارة عامة.
ب‌-   إذا كان يسير نهاراً عند وجود ضباب كثيف أو عواصف رملية تحجِب الرؤية.
وعلى السائق استعمال أنوار التلاقي بدلاً من أنوار الطريق في الأحوال التي تستلزم ذلك لتلافي التأثير على أنظار السائقين الآخرين.

المادة الحادية والتسعون:
يمنع استعمال الأنوار العالية في داخل المُدن مُطلقاً وفي الطُرق خارج المُدن في مواجهة السيارات المُقابِلة.

المادة الثانية والتسعون:
يمنع استعمال المصباح الكاشف إلا بإذن من إدارة المرور للغرض المُصرح بِه.
المادة الثالثة والتسعون:
على كُلِ سائق مركبة تقف على طريق غير مُجهزة بإنارة عامة أثناء الليل أو في النهار عند وجود ضباب أو عواصف رملية أو مطر غزير أن يترك نوراً أحمر في المؤخرة وذلك من الجهة المُعاكِسة للرصيف أو لجانب الطريق.

المادة الرابعة والتسعون:
يجب على كُلِ سائق السيارة الشاحِنة في حالة وقوفه أثناء الليل على الطريق العام خارِج المُدن أن يضع على الطريق خلف سيارَتِه وبامتداد جانِبِها الأيسر وعلى مسافة كافية مِنها إشارة عاكسة للنور مُثلثة الشكل طول كُلِ ضلع مِنها (30) سنتِمتر.

الفصل العاشرالشـاخِصـاتالمادة الخامسة والتسعون:
تكون الشاخِصات التي توضع على الطريق مُتفِقة ما أمكن مع الشاخِصات الدولية وعاكسة ليلاً بمواد فسفورية كُلما كان ذلك مُمكِناً.

المادة السادسة والتسعون:
أن الشاخِصات الواجب استعِمالِها لإطلاع الجمهور على تدابِير السير هي المُعتمدة في الاتفاقية الدولية المعقودة في فينا في (8 تشرين الثاني عام 1968م) والوارِدة في الملحق رقم (3) من هذا النِظام مع مُراعاة ما يدخُل عليها من تعديلات في المُستقبل.

المادة السابعة والتسعون:
يجب وضع شاخِصات الخطر على مسافة كافية من المواقع الخطِرة للتنبيه إليها.

المادة الثامنة والتسعون:
توضع على مداخِل الجسور والأنفاق وخارِجها شاخِصات تُعلِن التعليمات الواجب أتباعِها للمُحافظة على الجسور والأنفاق وسلامة المرور فيها.

الباب الرابعالتسجيل واللوحات والفحص الفنيالفصل الأولالتسجيل ورُخصة السيرالمادة التاسعة والتسعون:
لا يجوز استعِمال مركبة أو تسييرِها للمرة الأولى أو إعادتِها للسير داخِل المملكة قبل تسجِيلِها وحصولِها على رُخصة سير ووضع اللوحات عليها وفقاً لأحكام هذا النِظام.

المادة المائة:
تُسجل السيارات والدراجات النارية والجرارات في سجلات خاصة لدى (إدارة المرور) بموجب تصريح يُعد وفقاً للنموذج الذي تُحدِدُه هذه الإدارة ويُضم إلى هذا التصريح الوثائق الجُمرُكية وجميع المُستندات التي تُثبِت المُلكية[3].

المادة الأولى بعد المائة:
يجوز تكليف وكلاء مصانع السيارات والدراجات الآلية في المملكة المُعتمدين رسمياً فيها بإجراء معاملات تسجيل السيارات الجديدة الموضوعة في السير لأولِ مرة ويُكلف أصحاب معارِض السيارات بإجراء عقود البيع شريطة تسجيل هذه العقود في إدارات المرور خلال أسبوع من تاريخ إبرامِها.

المادة الثانية بعد المائة:
يجوز نقل مُلكية المركبات أو تعديلِها من شخص لآخر بعد دفع الرسوم المُقررة وتستمر مسئولية المالك المُسجلة مُلكيتِه للسيارة عن الرسم إلى أن يتم نقل مُلكيتِها إلى غيره.

المادة الثالثة بعد المائة:
يبقى مالك السيارة بموجب سجلات المرور مسئولاً عن دفع الرسوم المُستحقة على السيارة وما يترتب عليها من التزامات ويُمكِنه العودة بما دفع على المالك الجديد.

المادة الرابعة بعد المائة:
تُمسك السجلات في (إدارة المرور) من قِبل موظفين يُعهد إليهم بهذا العمل وعليهم تسجيل كافة أنواع العقود المُتعلِقة بنقل وتسجيل مُلكية المركبات حسب الاختصاص المحلي والموضوعي. وتعتبر هذه السجلات رسمية ويُعمل بِمحتواها على أن تُختم كُلِ صفحة من صفحاتِها من قِبل إدارة المرور العامة

المادة الخامسة بعد المائة:
على أصحاب معارِض السيارات تسجيل العقود المُبينة بالمادة الأولى بعد المائة من هذا النِظام في سجلات مُعتمدة من قِبل إدارة المرور وعليهم تثبيت هذا التسجيل في سجلات إدارة المرور خلال أسبوع واحد من تاريخ البيع على الأكثر ولا يُعتمد بالعقود بالنسبة لغير المتعاقدين إلا من تاريخ تسجيلِها في إدارة المرور.

المادة السادسة بعد المائة:
أ‌-       يجب أن يكون لِكُلِ مركبة رقم خاص تحمِله مُسجل لدى إدارة المرور.
ب‌- يكون رقم رُخصة السير هو نفس رقم لوحة السيارة وإذا أُجري أي تغيير في رقم اللوحات فإنهُ يجب إجراء التغيير نفسُه على رُخصة السير.

المادة السابعة بعد المائة:
يُمكن نقل تسجيل السيارات من مركز تسجيل (في منطقة) إلى أُخرى وتبديل لوحتِها بناءً على طلب مالِكها وبعد دفع الرُسُم المُقرر.

المادة الثامنة بعد المائة:
باستثناء المركبات العائدِة للقوات المُسلحة تُسجل السيارات العائدِة للدوائر والجِهات الحكومية والبلديات والمؤسسات العامة لدى إدارة المرور خلال أسبوع من تاريخ شرائها وتُقدم لإدارة المرور الأوراق اللازمة لاتخاذ إجراءات التسجيل. 

المادة التاسعة بعد المائة:
على مالك أية مركبة مُسجلة هلكت أو يُريد إتلافِها أو سحبِها من السير بصورة مؤقتة أو نهائية أن يُقدِم إلى إدارة المرور رُخصة سير المركبة ولوحاتِها وفي حالة إثبات فقدان الرُخصة أو اللوحات يؤخذ مِنه تعهُد بضمان ما ينتُج من إساءة استِعمالِها إذا كان ذلك ناشئاً عن قصدِه أو إهمالِه.

المادة العشرة بعد المائة:
يمكن لمن يفقد رُخصة السير أن يحصل على نُسخة جديدة بدلاً عنها بعد تُثبِت إدارة المرور من أن الرُخصة غير محجوزة.
المادة الحادية عشرة بعد المائة:
تُسلِم إدارة المرور إلى صاحب المركبة رُخصة سير تتضمن البيانات التالية:
أ‌-       اسم صاحب المركبة وشُهرتِه وتابعيته ومحل إقامتِه.
ب‌-   نوع المركبة ولونِها وطرازِها وجهة استعِمالِها.
ت‌-   رقم الهيكل والمُحِرك.
ث‌-   عدد الاسطوانات وقوة المُحرِك.
ج‌-    وزنِها فارِغة وحُمولِتِها الصافية والإجمالية إذا كانت مُعدة لنقل الأحمال.
ح‌-    رقم التسجيل.
خ‌-    عدد الرُكاب المُرخص بِنقلِهم.

المادة الثانية عشرة بعد المائة:
على السائق أن تكون رُخصة سير السيارة معهُ أثناء سيرِها.

المادة الثالثة عشرة بعد المائة:
على مالِك أية مركبة مُسجلة أن يُبلِغ الدائرة المُختصة بالتسجيل عن كُلِ تعديل يطرأ على مركبته في المُحرِك أو الصندوق أو اللون وأن يُقدِم إليها المركبة مع رُخصة السير للكشف عليه وإجراء التصحيحات اللازمة في الرُخصة والسجلات. 

المادة الرابعة عشرة بعد المائة:
إذا فُقِدت رُخصة السير يجب إبلاغ إدارة المرور.

المادة الخامسة عشرة بعد المائة:
يُمكن لمالِك السيارة الحصول على رُخصة جديدة في حالة تلف القديمة أو احتراقِها أو تمزِقِها بعد دفع الرُسوم المُقررة.

المادة السادسة عشرة بعد المائة:
على الجهة الحكومية التي ترغب بيع إحدى سياراتِها إخطار إدارة المرور بذلك وأن تُرسِل إليها رُخصة السير مُرفقة باللوحات الحكومية لاتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة لنقل المُلكية بعد دفع الرسُوم المُقررة.

المادة السابعة عشرة بعد المائة:
فيما عدا ما ورد به النص في هذا النِظام لا يجوز حجز رُخصة السير ولا رهنِها، ويجب إبرازِها عند طلب رِجال المرور.
الفصل الثانياللوحـاتالمادة الثامنة عشرة بعد المائة:
يجب أن توضع على كُلِ سيارة لوحتان تحمِلان رقم تسجيلِها بطريقة تجعلهُما ظاهرتين للعيان، وعلى صاحب السيارة أن يُحافِظ على نظافة وسلامة هذه اللوحات.

المادة التاسعة عشرة بعد المائة:
أ‌-       إذا كانت السيارة تقطر مقطورة أو نصف مقطورة يُثبت على مؤخرِتِها لوحة تحمل نفس رقم التسجيل العائدة للسيارة القاطرة.
ب‌-   تُعفى المقطورات من حمل هذا الرقم إذا كان حجمِها لا يحجب رؤية لوحة السيارة القاطرة.

المادة العشرون بعد المائة:
إذا كانت السيارة مُعدة للأُجرة (تاكسي) يُكتب رقم اللوحة على الزُجاج الأمامي من الجهة اليُمنى مع وضع مِصباح علوي على مُقدِمة سطحِها يُضاء عندما تكون السيارة خالية من الرُكاب ومُعدة للإيجار.

المادة الحادية والعشرون بعد المائة:
يجب أن تكون اللوحات ظاهرة ومقروءة في وضح النهار من مسافة (20) متراً على الأقل وأن تكون مُضاءة في الليل ومقروءة من نفس المسافة المذكورة.

المادة الثانية والعشرون بعد المائة:
يجب أن توضع على الجانب الأيمن من كُلِ شاحنة لوحة ظاهِرة أو كتابة واضِحة تُبين وزنها الفارِغ والإجمالي.

المادة الثالثة والعشرون بعد المائة:
تُقسم لوحات المركبات إلى الفئات التالية:
1-    السيارات الخصوصية.
2-    سيارات الأُجرة.
3-    سيارات النقل.
4-    الحافِلات.
وتُعيّن بقرار من إدارة المرور العامة أوصاف لوحات المركبات على أن يكون لكُل فئة من المركبات المذكورة شكل خاص تتميز به عن غيرها من الفئات الأُخرى[4].
المادة الرابعة والعشرون بعد المائة:
يجب على السائق أثناء تجول السيارة في حالة التجرِبة أن يحمل رُخصة السير المُتعلِقة بلوحاتِها وترخيصاً من الدوائر الجُمرُكية بإخراج السيارة من مستودعِها الجُمرُكي لتجرِبتِها وتصريحاً من الدوائر المذكورة بدفع الرُسوم الجُمرُكية المُتوجِبة عليها.

المادة الخامسة والعشرون بعد المائة:
لا يجوز وضع غير اللوحتين الصادرتين من إدارة المرور ولا تغيير لونيهما ولا إعارتِهما وإذا رغِبت أي جهة تمييز سياراتِها فيكون ذلك بالكتابة على أبوابِها أو جوانِبِها.

المادة السادسة والعشرون بعد المائة:
على كُلِ من تلفت أو فُقِدت لوحات سيارتِه أو إِحداهِما مُراجعة إدارة المرور للحصول على لوحات جديدة بدلاً عنها بعد استكمال الإجراءات ودفع الرسوم المُقررة.

المادة السابعة والعشرون بعد المائة:
تُعطى كُل فئة من المركبات والدراجات لوحات بأرقام مُتسلسِلة في كُل مركز من مراكز تسجيلِها.

المادة الثامنة والعشرون بعد المائة:
أ‌-   تُصرف اللوحات الخاصة بالهيئات السياسية والقُنصلية ومنظمة الأُمم المُتحِدة من قِبل إدارة المرور بطلب من وزارة الخارجية يتضمن المعلومات الوارِدة في المادة الحادية عشرة بعد المائة من هذا النظام.
ب‌- في حالة بيع السيارة من قِبل هذه الهيئات تُشعرّ عن طريق وزارة الخارجية إدارة المرور وتُرسل إليها اللوحات ورُخصة السير كما تُشعرّ عن طريق وزارة الخارجية أيضاً إدارة الجمارِك بذلك لتطبيق ما لديها من أنظمة واستيفاء الرُسوم.

المادة التاسعة والعشرون بعد المائة:
تُعفى من رسوم نقل المُلكية السيارات التي يقصِد المُشتري تفكيكها والانتفاع بأدواتِها وقِطع الغيار الصالِحة مِنها وتُسحب اللوحتان ورُخصة السير الخاصة بِها.

المادة الثلاثون بعد المائة:
تُصرف لوحات السيارات العسكرية من قِبل الجهة التابِعَة لها.

الفصل الثالثالفحص الفني ( المُعاينة الميكانيكية )المادة الحادية والثلاثون بعد المائة:
تخضع السيارات على اختلافِ أنواعِها لفحص ميكانيكي دوري لدى الجهة المُختصة في إدارة المرور، وتقوم مُديرية الأمن العام بتعيين اللجان الفاحِصة.

المادة الثانية والثلاثون بعد المائة:
أ‌-       يُجرى الفحص الميكانيكي للسيارات الخصوصية سنوياً بعد مرور ثلاث سنوات على وضعِها في السير لأولِ مرة.
ب‌-   تخضع سيارات الأُجرة والحافِلات والشاحِنات للفحص الميكانيكي سنوياً ويجوز تعديل هذه المواعيد بقرار من وزير الداخلية.

المادة الثالثة والثلاثون بعد المائة:
لا يُسمح لسيارة بالسير ما لم تكُن مُزودة برُخصة تحمل تأشيرة آخر فحص ميكانيكي.

المادة الرابعة والثلاثون بعد المائة:
على مالك السيارة تقدِمها للكشف عليها عقِب إجراء أي تعديل جوهري في مُحرِكها أو هيكلِها أو لونِها أو نوعِها.

المادة الخامسة والثلاثون بعد المائة:
لمالك السيارة أن يعترِض على نتيجة الكشف الميكانيكي على أن يدفع تأميناً يُعادل رسم إعادة الكشف فإن قُبِل اعتراضِه أُعيد إليه التأمين وإلا دخل خزينة الدولة.

المادة السادسة والثلاثون بعد المائة:
تؤلف بقرار من مُدير الأمن العام لجنة دائمة في المُدن الكُبرى يكون أحد أعضائها مُهندِساً مُتخصِصاً في ميكانيكا السيارات للبتِ في الاعتراضات التي يتقدم بِها أصحاب السيارات حول صلاحية سياراتِهم للسير. وإعادة أجزاء الكشف الميكانيكي.



الباب الخامسالمُستلزمات الفنية التي يجب تجهيز المركبات بِهاالفصل الأولالمكابح ( الفرامل )المادة السابعة والثلاثون بعد المائة:
يجب أن تُجهز كُلِ مركبة بمكبح (فرملة) أو أكثر صالح للاستعمال يستطيع إيقافِها في كافة الأحوال العادية والطارئة دون أن يؤثر عند استعمالِه على اتجاهِها أثناء سيرِها في خط مُستقيم.

المادة الثامنة والثلاثون بعد المائة:
يجب أن يكون لِكُلِ مركبة مِكبح احتياطِ (فرملة يد) فعال ويتعين استعمالِه أثناء غياب السائق ووقوف السيارة.

المادة التاسعة والثلاثون بعد المائة:
كُلِ مقطورة يتجاوز الحد الأقصى لِوزنِها الفارغ (750) كيلو غراماً يجب أن تكون مُجهزة بمكبح واحد على الأقل.

المادة الأربعون بعد المائة:
يجب تركيب المِكبحين على نحو يُمكن معه استعمال أحدُاهما إذا تعطل الآخر.

المادة الحادية والأربعون بعد المائة:
إذا لم تكُن الدراجة العادية مُعدة لنقل الأحمال فلا يتحتم وجود مِكبح فيها ليبقى مضبوطاً أثناء غياب السائق.

المادة الثانية والأربعون بعد المائة:
يجب تجهيز المركبة التي تجُرها الحيوانات بآلة خاصة لتخفيف السُرعة والتوقف.

الفصل الثانيالأنوارالمادة الثالثة والأربعون بعد المائة:
يجب أن تُجهز السيارة بأجهزة الإنارة التالية:
أ‌-       أنوار الطريق ويجب أن تكشف الطريق أمام السيارة ليلاً على مسافة (100) متر على الأقل.
ب‌- أنوار التلاقي ويجب أن تكشف الطريق أمام السيارة ليلاً على مسافة (30) متراً على الأقل دون أن تؤثر على أنظار السائقين الآخرين.
ت‌- أنوار الجناحين (الرفارف) وهي أنوار تُحدِد وضعية السيارة ويمكن رؤيتِها من مسافة (150) متراً على الأقل دون أن تؤثر على أنظار السائقين الآخرين.
وتوضع جميع الأنوار المذكورة في أمكنة مُناسبة بحيث لا يمكن حجبِها أو إبطال مفعولِها بأي قسم من المركبة أو حمولتِها.

المادة الرابعة والأربعون بعد المائة:
تجب إضاءة نوريّ الجناحين في كُل الظروف التي تُضاء فيها أنوار التلاقي وفي حالات وقوف السيارة ليلاً في أمكِنة غير مُنارة من الطريق.

المادة الخامسة والأربعون بعد المائة:
يجب أن تؤدي إضاءة أنوار التلاقي إلى إطفاء أنوار الطريق بصورة آلية.

المادة السادسة والأربعون بعد المائة:
يجب أن يكون المِصباحان الأماميان في قوة واحدة تقريباً وأن يكون بُعدِ كُلِ مِنهُما عن مُنتصف واجهة السيارة مُتساوياً وأن يستطيع السائق تحويل النور العالي إلى المُنخفِض عند اللزوم.

المادة السابعة والأربعون بعد المائة:
أ‌-       يجب تجهيز مؤخرة السيارة والمقطورة بِنورين يبعثان إلى الوراء نوراً أحمر.
ب‌-   يجب أن تؤدي إضاءة أنوار الطريق وأنوار التلاقي إلى إضاءة الأنوار الخلفية الحمراء.
ت‌-   يجب أن يكون على السيارة نور يُضيء اللوحة الخلفية ويُساعد على قراءتِها من مسافة عشرين متراً على الأقل في الأحوال العادية.

المادة الثامنة والأربعون بعد المائة:
إذا زاد طول السيارة على ستة أمتار أو عرضِها بما فيه الحمولة على مترين يجب تجهيزِها في المُقدِمة بنوريّ قياس يبعثان إلى الأمام نوراً أبيض أو أصفر وفي مؤخرتِها بنورين أحمرين لا يؤثران على أنظار السائقين الآخرين.

المادة التاسعة والأربعون بعد المائة:
أ‌-   تُجهَز السيارة في مؤخرتِها بإشارتين تُرسِلان نوراً أحمراً أو برتُقالياً لا يؤثر على أنظار السائقين الآخرين وتُضاءَان حالما يشرع السائق في استعمال مِكبح سيارته الرئيسي.
ب‌-   إذا كان نور التوقف أحمر اللون يجب أن تكون قوة ضوئه أشد من النور الأحمر الخلفي.
المادة الخمسون بعد المائة:
يجب أن تُزود كُل سيارة بأنوار إشارة من الناحيتين الأمامية والخلفية للدلالة على تغيير الاتجاه.

المادة الحادية والخمسون بعد المائة:
يجب تجهيز الدراجة العادية بنور واحد من الأمام غير مؤثر على أنظار السائقين الآخرين وبعاكسة حمراء من الخلف.

المادة الثانية والخمسون بعد المائة:
يجب تجهيز المركبات التي تجُرها الحيوانات أثناء الليل بنور أبيض من الأمام وبنور عاكس أحمر في المؤخرة ويجب وضعِهما على الجهة اليُسرى من المركبة.

الفصل الثالثأجهزة مُختلفةالمادة الثالثة والخمسون بعد المائة:
يجب أن تشتمل كُل سيارة على الأجهزة التالية في حالة صالِحة للاستعمال:
1-    أداة لِمسح الزُجاج تتحرك آلياً.
2-    مرآة تُمكِن السائق من مُراقبة الطريق من خلفِه.
3-    جهاز للدلالة على السرعة.
4-    جهاز لتخفيف صوت غازات العادم (الشُكمان).
5-    إطار احتياطي ورافعة ومفتاح عجل.
6-    آلة إطفاء حريق للحافِلات والشاحِنات وسيارات الأُجرة والسيارات المُعدة لنقل المواد القابِلة للاشتِعال.
7-    عداد ونور علوي لسيارات الأُجرة بالأوصاف التي تُقرِرُها إدارة المرور العامة.

الباب السادسقياس المركبات وحُمولتِها ووزنِها
المادة الرابعة والخمسون بعد المائة:
لا يجوز أن يزيد أقصى ارتِفاع لأية سيارة بما في ذلك الحمولة أو أي بُروز فيها على أربعة أمتار.

المادة الخامسة والخمسون بعد المائة:
لا يجوز أن يزيد أقصى عرض لسيارة بما في ذلك الحمولة أو أي بُروز فيها على مترين ونصف.
المادة السادسة والخمسون بعد المائة:
لا يجوز أن يزيد أقصى عرض لسيارة بما في ذلك الحمولة أو أي بُروز للمحاور فيها عن الأوزان التالية:
أ‌-       على المِحور المُفرد الذي لا يُمكِن توجيهه ثلاثة عشرة طناً.
ب‌-   على المِحور الموجه سواء أكان جزءاً من قاطرة أو جزءاً من عربة مقطورة عادية ستة أطنان.
ت‌-   عشرين طناً لِكُل زوج من المحاور بشرط أن لا تزيد المسافة بين كُلِ مِحورين على المِترين ولا تقل عن مِتر وعشرين سنتِمتر.

المادة السابعة والخمسون بعد المائة:
الوزن الإجمالي للسيارة هو وزن السيارة ووقودِها وزيتِها وماء التبريد الموجود بمُحرِكِها مع السائق والرُكاب والحُمولة.

المادة الثامنة والخمسون بعد المائة:
لا يجوز أن تزود أية سيارة نقل بدون مقطورة بأكثر من ثلاثة محاور وتُطبق على سيارات النقل التحديدات التالية:
*أ‌-      * سيارة النقل المُزودة بِمحورين:
1-     لا يجوز أن يتجاوز الحد الأقصى للوزن الإجمالي للسيارة تسعة عشر طناً.
2-   لا يجوز أن يتجاوز أقصى طول للسيارة من الصدام الأمامي إلى الصدام الخلفي بما في ذلك ما يبرُز من الحمولة من الأمام أو من الخلف أحد عشر متراً.
*ب‌-  * سيارة النقل المُزودة بثلاثة محاور:
1-     لا يُسمح بأن يتجاوز الحد الأقصى للوزن الإجمالي لسيارة نقل مُزودة بِمِحور أمامي ومِحورين مزدوجين ستة وعشرين طناً.
ويجب أن لا تقل المسافة بين المِحورين الخلفيين عن مِتر وعشرين سنتِمترا.
2-   لا يجوز أن يتجاوز أقصى طول للسيارة من الصدام الأمامي إلى الصدام الخلفي بما في ذلك ما يبرُز من الحمولة من الأمام أو من الخلف اثني عشر مترا.  

المادة التاسعة والخمسون بعد المائة:
لا يجوز أن تُسحب السيارة الواحِدة على الطُرق العامة أكثر من مقطورة واحِدة وتُطبق على السيارة والمقطورة التحديدات التالية:
أ‌-       لا يُسمح بأن يتجاوز الوزن الإجمالي للسيارة والمقطورة أربعين طناً.
ب‌- لا يُسمح بأن يتجاوز أقصى طول من الصدام الأمامي للسيارة إلى الصدام الخلفي للمقطورة بما في ذلك جميع الأجزاء والنتوءات البارِزة من السيارة أو المقطورة وكذلك أي امتداد للحمولة من الخلف أو الأمام ثمانية عشر متراً.
ت‌-   يجب أن تكون المقطورة مُزودة بفرامل.
المادة الستون بعد المائة:
لا يجوز أن يزيد عدد المحاور لأية حافِلة على ثلاث محاور وتُطبق على الحافِلات التحديدات التالية:.
1-    لا يتجاوز الوزن الإجمالي للحافِلة ذات المِحورين ثمانية عشر طناً وللحافِلة ذات المحاور الثلاثة تسعة عشر طناً.
2-  لا يتجاوز طول الحافِلة الإجمالي من الصدام الأمامي إلى الصدام الخلفي أثنى عشر متراً سواء كانت ذات مِحورين أو ذات ثلاثة محاور.

المادة الحادية والستون بعد المائة:
لا يجوز أن يزيد امتداد الحمولة على سيارة أو مجموعة سيارات أو جرار ومقطورة أو سيارة مزدوجة (قاطرة) عن خمسين سنتِمتراً من أقصى نُقطة للعجلات الأمامية أو من الصدام الأمامي إذا وجد صدام أمامي، ولا يجوز بغير أذن خاص من إدارة المرور أن يزيد امتداد الحمولة من الخلف على متر واحد من آخر نُقطة من الجزء الحامل الذي يكون جزءاً أساسياً من العربة الحاملة.

المادة الثانية والستون بعد المائة:
يجوز للمركبات أن تجُر خلفِها وعلى مسئولية صاحِبها مركبة أخرى معطلة شريطة ما يأتي:
أ‌-       يجري هذا القطر لمركبة واحدة فقط.
ب‌-   أن تكون المركبة القاطِرة ذات قوة لا تقل عن قوة مُحرِك المركبة المقطورة.
ت‌-   أن تكون القاطِرة والمقطورة خاليتين من الرُكاب ومن الأحمال ما عدا السائق.
ث‌-   أن لا تزيد سُرعتِها القصوى عن (40) كيلو متراً في الساعة حتى في خارج المُدن.
ج‌-    أن توضع عوارِض مميزة بلون أحمر عاكس إذا زاد عرض المركبة القاطِرة عن عرض المقطورة.

المادة الثالثة والستون بعد المائة:
يُستثنى من التحديدات الوارِدة في المادة الحادية والستون بعد المائة من هذا النظام أذرع وأعمِدة الجرافات أو الرافِعات أو أجهزة الحفر أو مُعدات الخدمات المُحملة على السيارات وذلك بعد توفر الشروط التالية:
أ‌-       أن لا يتجاوز امتداد الأعمِدة أو الأذرُع ثُلثي طول القاعدة الحامِلة للعجلات من طرف العجلات الأمامية أو الخلفية للسيارة الحاملة.
ب‌-   أن تكون المُعِدات المحمُلة ومُلحقاتِها مُثبته تثبيتاً جيداً بحيث لا تكون مُعرضة للتأرجُح أو السقوط.
ت‌-   أن لا تكون هذه المُعِدات أو ركائزِها مُثبته بشكل يحِد من مدى الرؤية للسائق.

المادة الرابعة والستون بعد المائة:
يجب أن يُزود الطرف الخلفي لأية حُمولة بارِزة بعلم أحمر في النهار وبنور أحمر أثناء الليل.
المادة الخامسة والستون بعد المائة:
يجوز بتصريح خاص من المرور نقل الحُمولات التي لا يُمكن تجزئتِها وتزيد أوزانِها أو مقاساتِها على التحديدات الوارِدة في هذا النظام على أن يتقدم أوزانِها أو مقاساتِها على التحديدات الوارِدة في هذا النِظام على أن يتقدم صاحب الشأن إلى المرور بطلب التصريح قبل ثلاثة أسابيع على الأقل من وقت النقل، وعلى المرور أن يُصدِر التصريح المطلوب خلال أسبوع من تقديم الطلب بعد دراستِه مع الجهة المُختصة في وزارة المواصلات.
كما أن على المرور علم الترتيبات اللازمة والإشراف على عملية النقل للتأكد من أنهُ قد تم بالدقة ووفقاً للشروط الموضوعة له ضماناً لسلامة الطريق والأرواح والمُمتلكات، ويجب أن يتضمن التصريح ما يلي:
أ‌-وقت المُغادرة.
ب‌-الطريق المُحدِد لسير الناقلات.
ت‌-الاحتياطات اللازمة لتفادي أي عُطل أو ضرر لحركة المرور والطُرق والإنشاءات.
ث‌-أي شُروط أُخرى تكون ضرورية لسلامة الطُرق العامة وتفادي تعويق حركة المرور عليها.

المادة السادسة والستون بعد المائة:
في جميع حالات النقل المُصرح بِها للمادة الخامسة والستون بعد المائة من هذا النظام يلتزم صاحب السيارة أو مُستأجِرُها بجميع المصروفات اللازِمة للنقل المذكور وعليه أن يودع لدى وزارة المواصلات مبلغاً تُقدِرُه تأميناً لتغطية التكاليف والمصروفات اللازمة لإصلاح أي ضرر مُحتمل يحدُث للطريق نتيجة للنقل المذكور.

المادة السابعة والستون بعد المائة:
لا تخِل الأحكام المُشارِ إليها في المادتين الخامسة والستون بعد المائة والسادسة والستون بعد المائة من هذا النظام بمسئولية صاحِب السيارة أو مُستأجِرُها بالتضامن مع سائقِها عن جميع الأضرار التي تُصيب الأرواح أو المُمتلكات نتيجة للنقل المذكور.

المادة الثامنة والستون بعد المائة:
يحظُر إجراء أي تعديل أو تغيير في السيارة يؤدي إلى زيادة حُمولتِها أو أبعادِها عن التحديدات الوارِدة في هذا النِظام إلا بعد الحصول على تصريح من المرور بذلك وفقاً لأحكام هذا النِظام.

المادة التاسعة والستون بعد المائة:
إذا كانت حُمولة السيارة من الأشياء التي يُمكِن أن تتطاير أو تتناثر خِلال سيرِها تجب تغطيتِها بغطاء مُحكم.

المادة السبعون بعد المائة:
يحظُر على أي فرد أو مؤسسة أو شرِكة استيراد أية سيارة وإدخالِها إلى المملكة العربية السعودية إذا كانت حُمولتِها أو أبعادِها تزيد على التحديدات الوارِدة في هذا النِظام إلا بموافقة وزارة المواصلات والإدارة العامة للمرور.

المادة الحادية والسبعون بعد المائة:
تُحدِد إدارة المرور بعد موافقة وزارة المواصلات فترة انتِقالية يُسمح خِلالِها بتسيير السيارات الموجودة عند صدور هذا النِظام والتي تكون حُمولتِها وأبعادِها مُخالِفة للتحديدات الوارِدة فيه.

المادة الثانية والسبعون بعد المائة:
لا تُطبق أحكام هذا الباب على مُعِدات القوات المُسلحة.


[1] - المصدر كتاب (نظام المرور) مطبعة الحكومة – مكة المكرمة – الطبعة 1392هـ.

[2] - عُدلت هذه الفقرة والفقرة التي تليها (مُعدات الأشغال العامة) بالمرسوم الملكي رقم (م/23) وتاريخ 17/8/1418هـ. أُنظر ما صدر بشأن النظام.

[3] - عُدلت هذه المادة بالمرسوم الملكي رقم (م/23) وتاريخ 17/8/1418هـ، كما أضاف المرسوم مادة جديدة تحمل الرقم (100) مُكرر. أُنظر ما صدر بشأن النظام.

[4] - أُضيفت إلى هذه المادة فقرتان جديدتان بمرسومين ملكيين رقم (م/18) وتاريخ 15/7/1410هـ، ورقم (م/23) وتاريخ 17/8/1418هـ. أُنظر ما صدر بشأن النظام.

----------


## امل

الباب السابعالمُخـالفـاتالفصل الأولإجراءات ضبط المُخالفةالمادة الثالثة والسبعون بعد المائة:
تُخول صلاحية ضبط أية مُخالفة لأحكام هذا النِظام وتنظيم محاضرِها لِكُلِ فرد من الفئات الآتية:
أ‌-       الضُباط أو ضُباط الصف أو الأفراد العامِلين بالمرور.
ب‌-   ضُباط الصف أو أفراد الأمن الداخلي أثناء قيامِهم بوظائفِهم.
ت‌-   أي موظف يُخوّل صلاحية ضبط هذه المُخالفات بموجب أنظمة أُخرى.

المادة الرابعة والسبعون بعد المائة:
على المُديرية العامة للمرور إعداد محاضر ضبط مطبوعة ومُتسلسِلة وذات أروِمةتتضمن المعلومات الواجب ذِكرِها لإثبات المُخالفة.

المادة الخامسة والسبعون بعد المائة:
في حالة وقوع مُخالفة لأحكام هذا النِظام تُتخذ الإجراءات التالية:
1-  تنظيم محاضر الضبط من عِدة نُسخ لا تقِل عن عدد الإدارات المُختصة التي ستُرسل إليها بالإضافة إلى نُسختين تُسلم أحداهُما لمُرتكب المُخالفة وتودع الأُخرى في إضبارته لتكون أساساً لتطبيق عقوبة التِكرار.
2-  يقوم الموظف المُخول صلاحية ضبط المُخالفات بملء الحقول المُبينة في المحضر وفقاً للمعلومات المطلوبة ويُكلف المُخالِف بالتوقيع على المحضر وفي حالة امتناعه أو غيابه يُثبت ذلك في نهاية المحضر.
3-  في حالة عدم وجود صاحب المركبة أو هُرُبِه يجب عند تنظيم محضر الضبط إثبات رقم لوحة المركبة وأوصاف المركبة في المحضر على قدر الإمكان.
4-    تُعتبر الوقائع المُثبتة في محضر الضبط صحيحة حتى يُثبت العكس.
5-    تُحال محاضر ضبط المُخالفات إلى اللجنة المُشار إليها في المادة الثامنة والسبعون بعد المائة من هذا النِظام.
الفصل الثانيالجزاءات وإجراءات الفصل فيهاالمادة السادسة والسبعون بعد المائة:
تنقسم مُخالفات السير إلى فئات ثلاث:
*1-   * الفئة الأولى:
وهي المُبنية في جدول المُخالفات رقم (أ) المُلحق بهذا النظام ويُعاقب عليها بالحبس من خمسة أيام حتى شهر أو بالغرامة من خمسين ريالاً إلى ثلاثمائة ريال أو بِهما معاً
*2-   * الفئة الثانية:
وهي المُبينة في جدول المُخالفات رقم (ب) المُلحق بهذا النظام ويُعاقب عليها بالحبس من ثلاثة أيام حتى خمسة عشر يوماً أو بالغرامة النقدية من ثلاثين إلى مائة وخمسين ريال أو بِهما معاً.
*3-   * الفئة الثالثة:
وهي المُبينة في جدول المُخالفات رقم (ج) المُلحق بهذا النظام ويُعاقب عليها بالحبس لمُدة أقصاها عشرة أيام أو بغرامة نقدية لا تزيد عن مائة ريال[1].

المادة السابعة والسبعون بعد المائة:
يُمكِن للمُخالف تجنُب تطبيق عقوبة الحبس أو دفع ما يزيد عن الحد الأدنى للغرامة إذا إحدى الغرامات الآتية:
-        (30) ريالاً سعودياً لِكُلِ مخالفات الفئة الأولى.
-        (20) ريالاً سعودياً لِكُلِ مخالفات الفئة الثانية.
-        (10) ريالاً سعودياً لِكُلِ مخالفات الفئة الثالثة.
على أن يتم دفع الغرامة في مركز المرور الذي وقعت المُخالفة في نِطاقِه خِلال عشرة أيام من تاريخ وقوعِها.
المادة الثامنة والسبعون بعد المائة:
مع مُراعاة ما جاء بالمادة الخامسة بعد المائتين تُشكل بقرار من وزير الداخلية هيئات بقدر الحاجة تتكون الهيئة من شخصين على الأقل من المُختصين وذلك للنظر في المُخالفات وتوقيع الجزاءات المنصوص عليها في هذا النظام.

المادة التاسعة والسبعون بعد المائة:
على الهيئة المُشارِ إليها في المادة السابقة أن تُصدِر قرارِها خلال عشرة أيام من تاريخ وصول محضر الضبط إليها.
ولها أن تُقرِر بالإضافة إلى الجزاءات المنصوص عليها في هذا النِظام اتخاذ تدابير إضافية كحجز المركبة أو سحب رُخصتي القيادة والسير أو أحداهِما.

المادة الثمانون بعد المائة:
يجوز حجز المركبة إذا أمتنع سائقِها عن تنفيذ قرار الهيئة المنصوص عليها في المادة الثامنة والسبعون بعد المائة من هذا النِظام أو أمتنع عن تقديم رُخصته أو أدعى فُقدانِها.

المادة الحادية والثمانون بعد المائة:
إذا حُجزت وفقاً لأحكام هذا النِظام مركبة ما ولم يقم صاحِبها بدفع الغرامات أو الرُسوم أو النفقات المُترتبة عليها خِلال ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ حجزِها فللهيئة المُشارِ إليها في المادة الثامنة والسبعون بعد المائة من هذا النِظام أن تتخذ قراراً ببيع المركبة لتسديد ما ترتب عليها وتسجيل الباقي أمانة للمالك.
وعلى هذه الهيئة إشعار مُدير إدارة المرور العامة بذلك للإعلان في صحيفتين محليتين على الأقل عن بيع المركبة بالمزاد العلني خِلال شهر من تاريخ الإعلان.
ولصاحب المركبة المحجوزة حق استلامِها قبل البيع إذا دُفع ما ترتب عليها.

المادة الثانية والثمانون بعد المائة:
يُمكِن حجز المركبة لدى مالِكها أو لدى شخص ثالث.

المادة الثالثة والثمانون بعد المائة:
يُصرف للمؤتمنين على المركبات المحجوزة تعويض يومي لا يزيد عن أجر المِثل ويترتب هذا التعويض على عاتق مالِك السيارة ويُحدد مِقدارِه بقرار من الهيئة التي قررت الحجز.

المادة الرابعة والثمانون بعد المائة:
يجوز بقرار من وزير الداخلية استثناء بعض المُخالفات المنصوص عليها في الجداول الثلاثة المُلحقة بهذا النِظام من أحكام المادة الثامنة والسبعون بعد المائة واستيفاء غراماتِها بحدِها الأدنى فوراً
وعلى مُدير المرور العامة بعد موافقة مُدير الأمن العام تعيين من يُخول صلاحية قبض الغرامات الفورية لمُخالفات السير من رِجال المرور أو قوى الأمن الداخلي.
وعلى من خول هذه الصلاحية أن يستوفي الغرامة لقاء إيصال رسمي وأن يُسلم الغرامات التي استوفاِها إلى أمين صندوق المرور في المنطقة التي وقعت فيها المُخالفة.

المادة الخامسة والثمانون بعد المائة:
تُعتبر المُخالفة بين نُقطة سفر المركبة ونُقطة وصولِها مُخالفة واحِدة إذا لم يكُن من المستطاع تلافيها أثناء ذلك.

المادة السادسة والثمانون بعد المائة:
يُعاقب المُخالِف على جميع المُخالفات ولو ذُكِرت في محضر واحِد.

المادة السابعة والثمانون بعد المائة: 
تُضاعف الجزاءات المنصوص عليها في هذا النِظام إذا تكررت نفس المُخالفة خلال سنة واحِدة.

المادة الثامنة والثمانون بعد المائة:
لمُدير إدارة المرور العامة عند تِكرار المُخالفة أكثر مِن مرة أن يَسحب رُخصة السياقة لِمُدة أقصاها شهر، ويُمكن سحب الرُخصة لأكثر من شهر أو سحبِها نهائياً بعد موافقة وزير الداخلية إذا كانت المُخالفات المُتكرِرة تُشكِل خطراً على السلامة العامة.

المادة التاسعة والثمانون بعد المائة: 
على دائرة تسجيل السيارات وفروعِها وعلى الجِهات التي تُجدِد رُخص السير أو السياقة عدم إجراء أية مُعاملة أو فحص أو كشف على المركبة قبل تسديد جميع الغرامات المُترتبة على طالب التجدِد أو على السيارة من جراء مُخالفة ما.

المادة التسعون بعد المائة:
لوزير الداخلية في مواسم الحج والأعياد والمُناسبات الأُخرى أن يُقرِر ببيان يُصدرُه قبل فترة وجيزة ويُعلِن في الصُحف وفي وسائل الإعلام، مواقف جديدة أو أن يمنع الوقوف في المواقف الاعتيادية المسموح بِها وله أيضاً أن يمنع استعمال المُنبِه في المناطق التي يراها. وله حق تخويل هذه الصلاحيات للحاكم الإداري أو لمُدير الأمن العام.
الباب الثامنالحوادثالفصل الأولإجراءات التحقيقالمادة الحادية والتسعون بعد المائة:
حوادث السير تعني جميع الحوادث التي ينتُج عنها أضرار مادية أو جسمية من جراء استعمال المركبة.

المادة الثانية والتسعون بعد المائة:
من قُبض عليه لارتكاب حادثة سير تستوجِب الحبس تُحال أوراقِه خلال ثلاثة أيام على الأكثر إلى الحاكم الإداري للبلد الذي وقع فيه الحادث.
ويُطلق سراحه بالكفالة المُعتبرة في الحالات الآتية:
1-    إذا حصل المُصاب على تقرير طبي قطعي بمرضِه أو بتعطيله عن العمل لِمُدة شهر فما دون.
2-    إذا تنازل المُصاب عن حقِه أو قرر أنه هو المُتسبب في الحادث.
3-    إذا اتضحت – في الحوادث البسيطة – عدم مسئولية السائق أو كانت مسئوليته جُزئية.

المادة الثالثة والتسعون بعد المائة:
للحاكم الإداري ضمن نطاق اختصاصه أن يُطلق سراح السائق بالكفالة المُعتبرة حتى ولو لم يتنازل المُصاب عن حقِه وعليه في هذه الحالة أن يُحيل الطرفين للمحكمة للنظر في دعوى الحق الخاص وتحديد مسئولية السائق المدنية والجزائية حتى يتسنى للحاكِم توقيع الجزاء اللازم على ضوء القرار الشرعي.

المادة الرابعة والتسعون بعد المائة:
يتعين العرض برقياً لوزارة الداخلية عن الحوادث المنصوص عليها في المواد التاسعة والتسعون بعد المائة والمائتين والأولى بعد المائتين فور وقوعِها.
ولوزارة الداخلية أن تتوسع في التحقيق أو تأمر بإحالة القضية للمحكمة

الفصل الثانيتحديد المسئوليةالمادة الخامسة والتسعون بعد المائة:
يُعتبر الفعل موجِباً للمسئولية إذا نجم عن الإهمال أو قلة الاحتراز أو عدم مُراعاة الأنظمة.
المادة السادسة والتسعون بعد المائة:
إذا سمح مالِك السيارة لشخص آخر لم يحصُل على رُخصة قيادة بقيادة سيارتِه ونتج عن ذلك حادث ما يُعتبر الاثنان مُتضامِنين في المسئولية المادية وتستوفى من كُلِ مِنهِما الغرامات المالية المُترتبة على الحادث وعلى المُخالفات المُتلازِمة معه.

المادة السابعة والتسعون بعد المائة:
إذا كان سبب الحادث خطأ وقع من المُتضرِر أو من شخص ثالث بالاشتراك مع خطأ وقع من السائق توزع المسئولية بنسبة خطأ كُل مِنهم، فإن تعذر تحديد درجة خطأ الأشخاص المذكورين اُعتبِروا مسئولين بدرجة مُتساوية.

المادة الثامنة والتسعون بعد المائة:
يُعفى سائق السيارة من العِقاب إذا ثبت أن الضرر كان بِسبب قوة قاهرة أو خطأ وقع من المُتضرر أو من شخص ثالث دون أن يرتكِب هو أي خطأ.

الفصل الثالثالعُقوباتالمادة التاسعة والتسعون بعد المائة:
كل حادِث سير موجب للمسئولية ينتُج عنه موت إنسان يُعاقب المُتسبب فيه بالسجن من ستة أشهر إلى سنتين. ولا تقِل العقوبات عن سنة في حالة التِكرار خِلال خمس سنوات من ارتِكاب الحادث الأولى.

المادة المائتين:
إذا أدى الحادِث الموجِب للمسئولية إلى قطع أو استئصال عضو أو بتر أحد الأطراف أو إلى تعطيلِها أو تعطيل إحدى الحواس عن العمل أو تسبب في إحداث عاهة دائمة أو تشويه جسيم له مظهر العاهة الدائمة عوقِب المُتسبب بالحبس من ثلاثة أشهر إلى سنة.

المادة الأولى بعد المائتين:
إذا نجم عن الحادِث الموجب للمسئولية مرض أو تعطيل شخص عن العمل مُدة تزيد عن الشهر عوقِب المُتسبب بالحبس من شهر إلى ثلاثة شهور.

المادة الثانية بعد المائتين:
إذا زادت مُدة المرض أو التعطيل عن العمل عن عشرة أيام ولم تتجاوز شهراً عوقِب المُتسبب بالحبس من أسبوع إلى شهر.
المادة الثالثة بعد المائتين:
إذا لم يتجاوز الأذى الحاصل عن مرض أو تعطيل المُصاب مُدة عشرة أيام عوقِب المُتسبب بالحبس مُدة لا تزيد عن أسبوعين.

المادة الرابعة بعد المائتين:
كُل سائق مركبة تسبب في حادِث ولم يقف على الفور أو لم يعتني بالمجني عليه أو حاول التملُص من التبعة بالهرب يُعاقب بالسجن من عشرة أيام إلى شهر وذلك مع عدم الإخلال بأية عقوبة أشد يستحقُها بموجب هذا النِظام.

المادة الخامسة المائتين:
تختص وزارة الداخلية بعد نظر القضية شرعاً بتوقيع العقوبات المُترتِبة على حوادِث السير المنصوص عنها في المواد التاسعة والتسعون بعد المائة والمائتين والأولى بعد المائتين من هذا النِظام وما يتلازم معها من مًخالفات، ويختص الحاكِم الإداري بعد نظر القضية شرعاً بتوقيع العقوبات المُترتِبة على حوادث السير المنصوص عنها في المادتين الثانية بعد المائتين والثالثة بعد المائتين من هذا النِظام.

المادة السادسة بعد المائتين:
يجوز بقرار من وزير الداخلية لأسباب موجِبة وقف نفاذ عقوبة السجن المحكوم بِها طبقاً لهذا النِظام.

أحـكام ختـاميةالمادة السابعة بعد المائتين:
لا تؤثر أحكام هذا النِظام على الدعاوى والإجراءات التي بدأت قبل تاريخ العمل به ولا في الحقوق والالتزامات المادية الناشئة عن الأنظمة والتعليمات المُلغاة بموجبه والمستحقة قبل نشرِه.

المادة الثامنة بعد المائتين:
لوزير الداخلية سُلطة إصدار اللوائح اللازمة لتنفيذ هذا النِظام ووضع القواعِد التفصيلية لتنظيم السير على الطُرق وذلك بما لا يتعارض مع أحكام النِظام.

المادة التاسعة بعد المائتين:
لمجلس الوزراء حق تفسير هذا النِظام.

المادة العشرة بعد المائتين:
يُعمل بهذا النِظام من تاريخ نشرِه ويُلغي ما يتعارض معه.
( أ ) جدول مُخالفات الفئة الأولىوالتدابير الإضافية التي يُمكِن اتخاذِها حيالِها
*1-   * *قيادة مركبة آلية بدون حيازة رُخصة سياقة.*
*2-   * *سير المركبة بدون لوحات. حجز المركبة حتى إزالة المُخالفة المُتعلِقة بها.*
*3-   * *وجود لوحات مُزيفة. حجز المركبة حتى إزالة المُخالفة المُتعلِقة بها.*
*4-   * *الحصول على رُخصة سياقة بطريقة غير نظامية. تُسحب الرُخصة.*
*5-   * *قيادة سيارة بِعكس اتجاه السير.*
*6-   * *سواق المركبة بِحالة سُكر. سحب الرُخصة.*
*7-   * *السير ليلاً أو وقت الضباب بدون استعمال أيةِ أنوار.*
*8-   * *السير بالمركبة بدون وجود مكابِح. حجز المركبة حتى إصلاحِها.*
*9-    * *عدم وقوف السائق المُشترِك في حادث أدى إلى أضرار جسدية أو عدم إسعاف المُصاب أو عدم أخبارِه الشُرطة عن الحادث.*
*10-      * *السير بسُرعة تزيد عن الحد الأقصى المُصرح بِه في المناطق المأهولة.*
*11-      * *سُرعة زائدة بالرغم من التنبيهات الدالة على صعوبة سير أو عوائق.*
*12-     * *عدم التقيُد بإشارات السير الكهربائية أو إشارة رجُل المرور المُكلف بتوجيه السير.*
*13-     * *المُناورة أو التدوير في المناطق التي توجد فيها علامة تمنع ذلك .*
*14-     * *عدم إعطاء أفضلية المرور لسيارات الطوارئ والمواكِب الرسمية التي تنبه لاقترابِها باستعمال إشاراتِها الخاصة.*
*15-     * *التجاوز في حالة توقف رِتلٌ من السيارات بسبب عرقلة السير أو بسبب وجود إشارة بتوقُفِها.*
*16-     * *تجاوز سيارة وهي في حالة تجاوز إذا كان الطريق المُعبد غير مُقسم إلى أكثر من مسربين في اتجاه واحد.*
*17-     * *التجاوز في المُنعطفات ورؤوس المُرتفعات.*
*18-     * *مُخالفة قواعد استعمال أنوار التلاقي.*
*19-     * *استعمال الأبواق المُزعِجة أو ذات الأصوات المُتعدِدة أو الصارِخات أو الصافِرات – احتجاز المركبة حتى إزالة المُخالفة أو إزالة أداتِها.*
*20-     * *تُسيير مركبات ومُعِدات أشغال عامة أو زراعية على الطُرقات قبل اتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة لها لصيانة الطُرق من أضرارِها. احتِجاز المركبة[2].*
*21-     * *صنع لوحات مُخالفة للنماذج المُحددة. تُسحب الرُخصة من الصانع بعد المُخالفة الثالثة.*
*22-     * *استعمال السيارة للفحش. سحب رُخصة السياقة لِمُدة سنة ثم سحبِها نهائياً في التكرار.*
*23-     * *إجراء سباق على الطُرقات بدون ترخيص مُسبق.*
*المُلحق رقم** ( 1 )**( ب ) جدول مُخالفات الفئة الثانية**والتدابير الإضافية التي يُمكِن اتخاذِها حيالِها*
*1-    * *عدم التقيُد بالسُرعة المُحددة.*
*2-    * *عدم مُراعاة قواعد التجاوز أو التلاقي.*
*3-    * *تغيير السُرعة او الاتجاه فجأة دون التأكُد من إمكانية إجراء ذلك بِلا خطر أو دون تنبيه الغير.*
*4-    * *الخروج من شارع فرعي أو بناية أو عقار إلى جانب الطريق دون التأكُد من سلامة الإجراء.*
*5-    * *إيقاف مُحرِك المركبة عن الدوران بقصد تسييرِها في المُنحدرات بقوة اندفاعِها.*
*6-    * *عدم مُراعاة قواعد الأفضلية عند اجتياز المفارق والجُسور والأنفاق والسكك الحديدية.*
*7-    * *ترك مُحرِك السيارة بحالة دوران وصاحِبِها غير موجود بِها.*
*8-    * *ترك السيارة غير مُقفلة في طريق مُنحدر.*
*9-    * *استعانة سائقي الدرجات الآلية والعادية بغيرِها من المركبات في جر دراجاتِهم.*
*10-     * *وجود مكابِح (غير صالحة). احتجاز حتى إزالة المُخالفة.*
*11-     * *عدم وجود النور الأحمر الخلفي أو نور الوقوف أو الإشارة العاكِسة للنور المُثلثة الشكل.*
*12-     * *عدم استعمال أنوار القياس أو الأجنحة في المركبات المفروض تجهيزِها بِها.*
*13-     * *عدم الوقوف أمام مراكز المرور والشُرطة والجوازات والجمارِك المطلوب الوقوف أمامِها للتفتيش والمُراقبة.*
*14-     * *سير المُعِدات والجرارات المُجهزة بالسلاسل المعدنية على الطُرقات العامة. حجز[3].*
*15-     * *عدم الوقوف في حال وقوع حادِث أدى إلى أضرار مادية.*
*16-     * *عدم إسعاف المُصابين ونقلِهم من السيارات المُتدهورة على الطريق.*
*17-     * *عدم تجهيز السيارات الصهريجية المُعدة لِنقل المواد المُلتهِبة بمطفأة.*
*18-     * *عدم وجود لوحة في مُقدِمة أو مُؤخِرة المركبة. احتجاز حتى إزالة المُخالفة.*
*19-     * *عدم وجود في مؤخرة المقطورة أو نِصف المقطورة.*
*20-     * *عدم تقديم المركبة للفحص الفني أو للتسجيل.*
*21-     * *عدم تقديم المركبة للفحص الفني بعد إدخال تعديل جوهري عليها.*
*22-     * *عدم تقديم المركبة للفحص الفني الدوري.*
*23-     * *عدم التصريح عن التعديلات التي أُدخِلت على المركبة (المُحرِك، الهيكل، اللون، الصندوق).*
*24-     * *استِعمال السيارة لغير الغاية المُرخص بِها. حجز.*
*25-     * *قيادة السيارة بِرُخصة مُنتهية أو غير مُجددة.*
*26-     * *مُخالفة تعرِفة أسعار النقل.*
*27-     * *عدم تسليم الأشياء والحاجات التي تركها الرُكاب في السيارة إلى أقرب مركز للشُرطة.*
*28-     * *ترك مركبات مُهملة على الطريق العام.*
*29-     * قطع صفوف الفِرق العسكرية والمواكِب وهي في حالة السير.

المُلحق رقم ( 1 )
( ج ) جدول مُخالفات الفئة الثالثة
*1-   * *عدم تجهيز المركبة التي تجُرها الحيوانات بآلة لتخفيف السُرعة والتوقف.*
*2-   * *عدم تجهيز الدراجة العادية بمكبحين فعالين.*
*3-   * *التباطؤ في السير على نحو يُعرقِل حركة المرور.*
*4-   * *عدم التوقف أو تخفيف السُرعة لتمكين العُميان أو المُقعدين من المرور.*
*5-   * *استعمال المكابِح فجأة بِلا داعٍ.*
*6-   * *الصعود والنزول والتعلُق في حالة السير.*
*7-   * *التمهُل في السير لاستجلاب الرُكاب.*
*8-   * *غسيل المركبات على الطريق العام.*
*9-   * *إصلاح السيارات على الطريق العام في غير حالة الضرورة.*
*10-     * *عدم مُراعاة قواعد استعمال المُنبِه (البوري).*
*11-     * *مُخالفة قواعد الوقوف والتوقف.*
*12-     * *الوقوف على أقسام الخطوط الحديدية التي تقطع الطريق.*
*13-     * *تزويد المركبة بأجهزة إنارة أو إشارة غير مسموح بِها.*
*14-     * *السير في غير حالة الضرورة على مسالِك مُخصصة لفئات أُخرى من سالكي الطريق.*
*15-     * *إلحاق الضرر بالشاخصات أو إشارات المرور أو لصق إعلانات أو بيانات عليها أو تغيير معالِمها أو مراكِزِها أو اتجاهاتِها.*
*16-     * *عدم وجود مساحة زُجاج آلية في فصل الأمطار أو وجود ماسِحة غير صالِحة.*
*17-     * *عدم وجود مرآة عاكِسة للرؤية.*
*18-     * *عدم وجود جهاز يدل على السُرعة أو وجود جهاز غير صالِح.*
*19-     * *عدم وجود لوحة المصنع.*
*20-     * *وجود لوحات (غير مرئية أو غير مقروءة).*
*21-     * *نقل حمولة يزيد وزنِها على الوزن المُحدد في رُخصة سير السيارة عندما يتجاوز وزن الزيادة عُشر الحمولة المُرخص بِها.*
*(تُعتبر الحمولة زائدة عندما يتجاوز وزن الزيادة عُشر الحمولة المُرخص بِها، وتُضاعف الغرامة بقدر عدد الأعشار التي تزيد عن العُشر الأول).*
*22-     * *نقل عدد من الرُكاب يزيد عن المُحدد في رُخصة السير.*
*23-     * *عدم التصريح عن مركبة أُتلِفت أو سُحِبت من السير بصورة دائمة.*
*24-     * *عدم وضوح العلامات المُقررة على السيارة المُعدة للأُجرة (التاكسي).*
*25-     * *عدم تجديد رُخصة القيادة في الوقت المُحدد.*
*26-     * *سير السيارات بدون أبواب أو غطاء للمُحرِك أو رفارف.*
*27-     * *سير سيارات الشحن مع ترك الباب الخلفي لصندوقِها مُتدلياً أو نقل أية حُمولة خارِج صناديقِها.*
*28-     * *وضع ستائر على النوافذ الخلفية أو الجانبية للسيارة الصغيرة مما يحجب الرؤية.*
*29-     * *ترك مفتاح الوصول الكهربائي (الكونتاك) على السيارة.*
*30-     * *عدم تخفيف السُرعة عند رؤية الحيوانات.*
*31-     * *عدم حمل رُخصة السير أو رُخصة السياقة أثناء القيادة أو عدم إبرازِها عند الطلب.*
*32-     * *استعمال الأرصفة أو الممرات الخاصة للمُشاة وعدم إعطاء المُشاة أولوية المرور فيها.*
*33-     * *سير الدراجات جنباً إلى جنب في غير حالات التجاوز.*
*34-     * *عدم التزام الدراجات أقصى يمين الطريق المُعبد.*
*35-     * *نقل بضائع يزيد وزنِها عن (25) كيلو غرام على الدراجات العادية المُجهزة بسلة.*
*36-     * *عدم تجهيز الدراجة العادية بالأنوار النظامية.*
*37-     * *عدم وجود عداد لسيارات الأُجرة.*
*38-     * *عدم وجود نور علوي لسيارات الأُجرة.*
*39-     * *مُخالفة المقاييس والأوزان المُقررة.*
*40-     * ارتكاب أي أمر محظور بمُقتضى نظام المرور، ولم يرد له ذكر في أحد جداول المُخالفات الثلاثة.

جدول الرُسوم - المُلحق رقم ( 2 )[4]
( أ ) رُسوم رُخص سير السيارات بأنواعِها
*النوع**رُسوم رُخص السيارات**رُسوم اللوحات**رُسوم التالف والمفقود**رسم التجديد سنوياً**رسم نقل المُلكية**مُلاحظات**رُخصة خصوصي*
*15 ريالاً**15 ريالاً**5 ريالات**15 ريالاً**20 ريالاً*---------------------
*رُخصة سيارة أُجرة*
*30 ريالاً**15 ريالاً**15 ريالاً**15 ريالاً**50 ريالاً*---------------------
*رُخصة سيارة نقل صغير*
*50 ريالاً**15 ريالاً**25 ريالاً**25 ريالاً**25 ريالاً*لا تزيد حمولتِها عن (3) أطنان
*رُخصة سيارة نقل كبير*
*100 ريال**15 ريالاً**25 ريالاً**25 ريالاً**50 ريالاً*أ:ثر من (3) أطنان
*رُخصة حافِلة صغيرة أتوبيس*
*50 ريالاً**15 ريالاً**25 ريالاً**25 ريالاً**25 ريالاً*لا يزيد عدد رُكابِها عن (21) راكباً
*رُخصة حافِلة كبيرة أتوبيس*
*100 ريال**15 ريالاً**25 ريالاً**25 ريالاً**50 ريالاً*يزيد عدد رُكابِها عن (21) راكباً
*رُخصة دراجة نارية مُفردة*
*10 ريالات**5 ريالات**5 ريالات**5 ريالات**10 ريالات*مُعدة للاستعمال الشخصي
*رُخصة دراجة نارية*
*20 ريالاً**10 ريالات**10 ريالات**10 ريالات**20 ريالاً*للاستعمال التجاري أو الشخصي ومزودة بعربة جانبية أو أمامية
*رُخصة الجرار الزراعي[5]*
*10 ريالات**5 ريالات**5 ريالات**5 ريالات**10 ريالات*يُشترط أن يكون بعجل مطاطِ
*رُخصة السيارات الثقيلة بأنواعِها*
*50 ريالاً**15 ريالاً**25 ريالاً**25 ريالاً**25 ريالاً*---------------------
*رُخصة لوحة مؤقتة أو تجارية*
*---**50 ريالاً**---**---**---*تقدم للسيارة المُراد إحضارُها من الموانئ أو إلى المرور وللتجربة للبيوت التجارية ومُدتِها (15) يوماً، ويحق استعمالِها لسيارة أُخرى لنفس المُدة على مسئولية صاحِبِها وذلك خلاف قيمة الرُخصة واللوحات الجديدة.
*رسم تحويل رُخصة السير من نوع إلى نوع آخر*
*30 ريالاً**---**---**---**---*---------------------
مُلحق رقم ( 2 )( ب ) رُسوم رُخص السياقة بأنواعِها

*رسم الرُخصة**رسم التجديد**قيمة تالف ومفقود**رُخصة سياقة خصوصية*
*15 ريالاً أو 45 ريالاً لثلاث سنوات*
*45 ريالاً كُل ثلاث سنوات*
*15 ريالا لِكُل سنة*
*10 ريالات*
*رُخصة سياقة عامة*
*15 ريالاً*
*15 ريالاً كُل عام*
*5 ريالات*
*رُخصة سياقة آليات ثقيلة*
*5 ريالات أو 15 ريالاً لِكُل ثلاث سنوات*
*15 ريالاً كُل ثلاث سنوات*
*ه ريالات*
*رُخصة سياقة دراجة نارية*
*10 ريالات*
*15 ريالاً كُل ثلاث سنوات*
*ه ريالات*
*تأشير الرُخص الأجنبية*
*15 ريالاً*
*15 ريالاً لِكُل سنة*
*5 ريالات*





المُلحق رقم ( 3 )إشـارات الطُـرق الدولـية




*مُلاحظة /*

*§  * *بكُل أسف هذا الملحق عبارة عن إشارة الشاخِصات (لوحات الإرشاد) ولم أستطع رسمِها، ولم أجد لها مكان في الإنترنت حتى يتسنى لي نقلُها إلى هذا المجلد.* 

*§  * *المُلحق هذا عبارة عن ست (6) صفحات في كُل صفحة ستة عشر (16) شاخِصة، أي ستة وتسعون (96) شاخِصة – لوحة إرشادية –* 
*§  * *هذه المُلحق موجود من صفحة 323 إلى صفحة 329 .. من المجلد الأول، في جُزء ثالثاً: أنظمة الأمن الداخلي والأحوال المدنية والأنظمة الجنائية.*









*ما صدر بشأن النظـام*
الرقـم: م / 44التاريخ: 22/10/1404هـ------------------بعون الله تعالى
                     نحن فـهد بن عبد العزيـز آل سـعود
                                                      ملك المملكة العربيـة السعوديـةبعد الاطلاع على المادة العشرين من نظام مجلس الوزراء الصادر بالمرسوم الملكي رقم (38) وتاريخ 22/10/1377هـ.
وبعد الاطلاع على نظام المرور الصادر بالمرسوم الملكي رقم (49) وتاريخ 6/11/1391هـ.
وبعد الاطلاع على قرار مجلس الوزراء رقم (215) وتاريخ 10/10/1404هـ.

رسمنا بما هو آت:-
أولاً – تُعدل المادة (176) من نظام المرور الصادر بالمرسوم الملكي رقم (49) وتاريخ 6/11/1391هـ، بحيث تكون بالشكل الآتي:
( تنقسم مُخالفات السير إلى ثلاث فئات:
*1-* *الفئة الأولى**:*
*وهي المُبنية في جدول المُخالفات (أ) المُلحق بهذا النظام ويُعاقب عليها بالحبس من عشرة أيام حتى شهر أو بالغرامة من ثلاثمائة ريال إلى تسعمائة ريال أو بِهما معاً.*
*2-* *الفئة الثانية**:*
*وهي المُبينة في جدول المُخالفات (ب) المُلحق بهذا النظام ويُعاقب عليها بالحبس من خمسة أيام حتى خمسة عشر يوماً أو بالغرامة النقدية من مائة وخمسون ريالاً إلى خمسمائة ريال أو بِهما معاً.*
*3-* الفئة الثالثة:
وهي المُبينة في جدول المُخالفات (ج) المُلحق بهذا النظام ويُعاقب عليها بالحبس لمُدة أقصاها عشرة أيام أو بغرامة نقدية لا تزيد عن ثلاثمائة ريال ).

ثانياً – على سمو نائب رئيس مجلس الوزراء والوزراء كل فيما يخصه تنفيذ مرسومنا هذا ، ، ، 

قرار رقم 215 وتاريخ 10/10/1404هـ
إن مجلس الوزراء 
بعد الاطلاع على المُعاملة المُرفقة بهذا الواردِة بخطاب ديوان رئاسة مجلس الوزراء رقم 7/ك25135 وتاريخ 23/11/1399هـ، المُشتملِة على خطاب سمو وزير الداخلية رقم 10539/م/خ وتاريخ 25/10/90هـ المُتضمن طلب سموه رفع العقوبات الوارِدة في نظام المرور الصادر بالمرسوم الملكي رقم 49 وتاريخ 6/11/1391هـ وفرض عقوبات أُخرى.
وبعد الاطلاع على مُذكرة شُعبة الخبراء رقم 65 وتاريخ 11/11/1402هـ وخطابِها رقم 270 وتاريخ 3/3/1403هـ.
وبعد الاطلاع على توصية اللجنة العامة لمجلس الوزراء رقم 34 وتاريخ 23/3/1404هـ.

يقـرر ما يلـي:أولاً  – أولاً – تُعدل المادة (176) من نظام المرور الصادر بالمرسوم الملكي رقم (49) وتاريخ 6/11/1391هـ، بحيث تكون بالشكل الآتي:
( تنقسم مُخالفات السير إلى ثلاث فئات:
*1-* الفئة الأولى:
وهي المُبنية في جدول المُخالفات (أ) المُلحق بهذا النظام ويُعاقب عليها بالحبس من عشرة أيام حتى شهر أو بالغرامة من ثلاثمائة ريال إلى تسعمائة ريال أو بِهما معاً.
*2-* الفئة الثانية:
وهي المُبينة في جدول المُخالفات (ب) المُلحق بهذا النظام ويُعاقب عليها بالحبس من خمسة أيام حتى خمسة عشر يوماً أو بالغرامة النقدية من مائة وخمسون ريالاً إلى خمسمائة ريال أو بِهما معاً.
*3-* الفئة الثالثة:
وهي المُبينة في جدول المُخالفات (ج) المُلحق بهذا النظام ويُعاقب عليها بالحبس لمُدة أقصاها عشرة أيام أو بغرامة نقدية لا تزيد عن ثلاثمائة ريال. )
ثانياً  – نظم مشروع مرسوم ملكي بذلك صيغته مرفقة بهذا.
ثالثاً  – في حالة قيادة الأطفال والمُراهقين الذين لم يبلغوا السِن النظامية لتي تؤهلهم لحمل رُخصة قيادة السيارة يحضُر أولياء أُمورهِم ويؤخذ عليهم تعهُدات شديدة بعدم قيادة هؤلاء الأطفال والمُراهقين للسيارات.
رابعاً – إذا ارتكب أحد سائقي السيارات مُخالفة مرورية بالإضافة إلى مُخالفة أُخرى غير مرورية يُحال إلى الجهة المُختصة بمُعاقبته عن تلك المُخالفة ويتم مُعاقبته عن المُخالفة المرورية من قِبل الجهة المُختصة بذلك.
خامساً – تُشكل لجنة يشترِك فيها مندوبون من الجهات التالية:
*أ‌-      * *وزارة الداخلية.*
*ب‌-  * *وزارة المالية والاقتصاد الوطني.*
*ت‌-  * *وزارة الصحة.*
*ث‌-  * *وزارة المواصلات.*
*ج‌-   * *وزارة الشؤون البلدية والقروية.*
*ح‌-   * *جمعية الهلال الأحمر السعودي.*
*خ‌-   * *الديوان العام للخدمة المدنية.*
*د‌-     * *المركز الوطني للعلوم والتكنولوجيا.*
*ذ‌-     * *الهيئة العربية للمواصفات والمقاييس.*
*وعلى هذه اللجنة العمل على تحقيق الأهداف التالية:*
*1- * *ضرورة وجود تنسيق مُستمر بين إدارات المرور والجهات المسئولة عن تنفيذ الطُرق وصيانتِها والجهات التي تتولى إسعاف المُصابين وعلاجِهم.*
*2-   * *ضرورة وجود مرور سيار وإسعاف سيار على الطُرق الطويلة.*
*3- * *دراسة إضافة مادة جديدة إلى نظام المرور تُلزِم الشركات والمؤسسات التي تعمل في الطُرق والحفريات بتحمل جميع الخسائر التي تكون سبباً فيها.*
*كذلك دراسة إلحاق مادة في كُل العقود التي تُبرم مع الشركات والمؤسسات التي تُزاول أعمال الحفريات والعمل في الطُرق تنُص على مُعاقبة الشركة والمؤسسة في حالة وجود إهمال.*
*4- * *إجراء بحوث في مجال المرور وإسعاف المصابين في حوادث السيارات وطُرق عِلاجِهم وذلك عن طريق الاستعانة بالمؤسسات الوطنية المُتخصصة في هذا المجال كالمركز الوطني للعلوم والتكنولوجيا والجامعات.*
*5-   * *وضع خطط لتوعية المواطنين فيما يتعلق بنواحي المرور والإسعاف.*
*6- * *تكثيف التدريب لرِجال المرور وخصوصاً الجنود وصف الضباط عن طريق إيجاد دورات تدريبية في الداخل والخارِج وإيجاد دورات مسائية عن طريق الاستعانة بالجهات التعليمية والتدريبية الحكومية.*
*7-   * *زيادة مراكز المرور في المُدن الكبرى.*
*8- * *تكثيف الدوريات المرورية في الأماكن المزدحمة وفي الأوقات التي تنشط حركة السير خِلالِها كأوقات ذهاب الموظفين والطلبة إلى أعمالِهم ومدارِسهم أو انصرافهم مِنها.*
*9-   * *تأكيد إلزام أصحاب العمائر بتخصيص مواقف لسيارات سكان هذه العمائر.*
*10-  * *التفتيش المُستمِر من قبل البلديات والمرور على مواقف السيارات لضمان استمرار استعمالِها مواقف للسيارات، كذلك إلزام أصحاب الأسواق بتخصيص مواقف للسيارات لاستخدامِها من قبل رواد هذه الأسواق.*
*11-  * *دراسة فِكرة تسجيل وقت خروج سيارات الأُجرة ونقل البضائع المُسافرة عند الخروج من بلد المُغادرة، وعلى سائقِها أن يُقدم هذه الوثيقة إلى أقرب مركز للبلد الذي يقصِدُه فإن وصل قبل الوقت المُحدِد في وثيقة التسجيل فيُعتبر مُخالِفاً ويُعاقب على ذلك.*
*12-     * *الدراسة الدقيقة للحوافز الممنوحة لرِجال المرور والإسعاف حالياً واقتراح تعديلِها أن كان الأمر يتطلب ذلك.*
*13-     * *منع صِغار السِن من القيادة بتاتاً ممن تقل أعمارِهم عن السِن المُقررة في نظام المرور.*
*14-  * *إجراء اختبارات كامِلة للأجانب الذين يتقدمون بطلب رُخص قيادة وعدم الاكتفاء بَرُخصهم التي يجلِِبونها من بُلدانِهم أو الاكتفاء بالإجراءات الشكلية لِمنحِهم رُخص القيادة، مع مُراعاة الاتفاقيات الدولية في هذا الشأن التي تكون المملكة طرفاً فيها. ومُعاقبة صاحب المؤسسة أو مُدير الشركة التي تسمح لأحد منسوبيها بقيادة إحدى سياراتِها وهو لا يحمل رُخصة قيادة سعودية.*
*15-     * *استمرار التفتيش على السيارات على مدار العام وعدم الاكتفاء بالحملات المرورية.*
*16-  * *مُطالبة صاحب كُل سيارة بشهادة كشف دورية على سيارته فيما يتعلق بسلامة الأشياء الضرورية في السيارة كالعجلات والأنوار والكوابِح والمُنبِه، ووضع التنظيم اللازم لتنفيذ ذلك.*
*17-     * *وضع مواصفات ومقاييس كاملة للسيارات التي تستورِدَها المملكة وعدم السماح بدخول ما يُخالِفها.*
*18-     * *دراسة وضع الوسائل التي تحِد من استعمال السيارات وتُرشيد استعمالِها.*
*19-  * *منع دخول جميع الأشياء التي تُضاف إلى السيارة التي يمنع نظام المرور وتعليماته إضافتِها لما تُسبِبه من حوادث ومُعاقبة مُستورِدَها وبائعِها وصاحب السيارة الذي يُضيفها إلى سيارته.*
*20-     * *منع السيارات المُطعجة أو التي تُلوِث البيئة بأدخِنتِها من السير قبل إصلاحِها.*
*21-     * *تطوير وتنظيم صيانة الطُرق وما يتعلق بِها من إشارات أو لوحات سواء كان ذلك داخل المُدن أو خارِجها.*
*22-     * *تزويد جميع التقاطُعات الرئيسية بإشارات ضوئية.*
*23-     * *توفير وسائل الاتصال السريع بقدر الإمكان على الطُرق الداخلية والخارِجية.*
*24-  * *دراسة إنشاء استراحات على الطُرق الطويلة تتوفر فيها جميع وسائل الراحة والأمن وجميع الخدمات التي يحتاجُها المسافر، والاستفادة مما لدى وزارة المواصلات من تنظيم لهذا الموضوع.*
*25-     * *وضع موازين على مداخِل ومخارِج المُدن للتأكد من أن حمولة الشاحنات نظامية وذلك حفاظاً على الطُرق من التلف.*
*26-     * *دعم جمعية الهلال الأحمر السعودي وخصوصاً فيما يتعلق بمشروع الإسعاف السيار.*
*27-     * *استخدام الطائرات العمودية كُلما كان ذلك مُمكِناً لِنقل المُصابين بدلاً من السيارات.*
*28-  * *إنشاء مراكز إسعاف على الطُرق الطويلة بشكل كافِ لتغطية جميع الطُرق، وإنشاء مراكز إسعاف في مداخِل المُدن لاستقبال المُصابين وإسعافِهم بأسرع وقت مٌمكِن.*
*29-  * *تزويد جميع المُستوصفات داخل المُدن بسيارات إسعاف لتكون قريبة من مكان الحادث بدلاً من جلب هذه السيارات من المُستشفيات العامة.*
*30-  * *إعداد مُستشفيات صغيرة محمولة على سيارات تكون موزعة داخل المُدن وعلى الطُرق الطويلة لتقديم الخدمات الصحية في الوقت المُناسب للمُصابين الذين يكونون في حالة خطرة لا يُمكنهُم الانتظار حتى الوصول إلى المُستشفيات داخِل المُدن.*
*31-  * *إلزام جميع المُستشفيات الحكومية والأهلية باستقبال حالات الحوادث التي لا تحتمل الانتظار وإجراء الإسعاف لها ومن ثم تحويلها إلى المُستشفيات العامة.*
*32-  * *إلزام جميع المُسعفين بحمل المُصاب بغض النظر عن كونه حياً أو ميتاً وترك تقرير حياته أو موته للمُستشفى، وإلزام جميع المُستشفيات باستقباله مهما كانت حالته.*
*33-  * إنشاء مُستشفيات في المُدن الكبيرة مُتخصِصة في علاج المُصابين في حوادث السيارات لأن هذه الإصابات لها وضع خاص يختلف المُختصون بِها عن المُختصين في علاج الإصابات الأُخرى.
وعلى اللجنة أن ترفع توصياتِها إلى مجلِس الوزراء خِلال ستة شهور من تاريخ تشكيلِها على أن تتضمن التوصيات ما تقترحه من اعتمادات مالية لتنفيذ ذلك.

رئيس مجلس الوزراء                                                                                  الرقـم: م / 41
التاريخ: 2/7/1405هـ----------------
بعون الله تعالى
                     نحن فـهد بن عبد العزيـز آل سـعود
                                                      ملك المملكة العربيـة السعوديـة
بعد الاطلاع على المواد (20 ، 29 ، 30) من نظام مجلس الوزراء الصادر بالمرسوم الملكي رقم (م/38) وتاريخ 22/10/1377هـ.
وبعد الاطلاع على نظام المرور الصادر بالمرسوم الملكي رقم (م/49) وتاريخ 6/11/1391هـ.
وبعد الاطلاع على قرار مجلس الوزراء رقم (104) وتاريخ 24/6/1405هـ.

رسمنا بما هو آت:-
أولاً – تُعدل رسوم رُخص سير السيارات بأنواعِها ورُسوم رُخص السياقة بأنواعِها الوارِدة في جدول الرسوم – مُلحق رقم (2) من نظام المرور الصادر بالمرسوم الملكي رقم (م/49) وتاريخ 6/11/1391هـ، لِتُصبِح حسب الجدول المُرفق.
ثانياً – على سمو نائب رئيس مجلس الوزراء والوزراء كُلً فيما يخُصه تنفيذ مرسومنا هذا. ، ، ، 

قرار رقم 104 وتاريخ 24/6/1405هـ
إن مجلس الوزراء 

بعد الاطلاع على المُعاملة الوارِدة من معالي وزير المالية والاقتصاد الوطني رقم        وتاريخ    /    /   140هـ. (لم يكتب رقم المُعاملة وتاريخها ؟؟؟)
وبعد الاطلاع على المُلحق رقم (2) من نظام المرور الصادر بالمرسوم الملكي رقم م/49 وتاريخ 6/11/1391هـ.

يقـرر ما يلـي:
1– تُعدل رسوم رُخص سير السيارات بأنواعِها ورُسوم رُخص السياقة بأنواعِها الوارِدة في جدول الرسوم – مُلحق رقم (2) من نظام المرور الصادر بالمرسوم الملكي رقم م/49 وتاريخ 6/11/1391هـ، لِتُصبِح حسب الجدول المُرفق.
2– نظم مشروع مرسوم ملكي بذلك صيغته مرفقة بهذا.


رئيس مجلس الوزراء

مُلحق رقم ( 2 )جــدول الـرُســوم( أ) رُسوم رُخص سير السيارات بأنواعِها
*النـــــــــــــوع*
*رُسوم رُخص السيارات**رُسوم اللوحات**رُسوم التالف والمفقود**رسم التجديد سنوياً**رسم نقل المُلكية**رُخصة خصوصي*
*100**100**35**100**150**رُخصة سيارة أُجرة*
*200**100**100**100**300**رُخصة سيارة نقل ( أقل من ثلاثة طن)*
*350**100**200**200**200**رُخصة سيارة نقل (أكثر من ثلاثة طن)*
*700**100**200**200**350**رُخصة حافِلة أتوبيس (عدد الرُكاب أقل من 21)*
*350**100**200**200**200**رُخصة حافِلة أتوبيس (عدد الرُكاب أكثر من 21)*
*700**100**200**200**350**رُخصة دراجة نارية مُفردة*
*70**35**35**35**70**رُخصة دراجة نارية*
*150**70**70**70**150**رُخصة الجرار الزراعي*
*70**35**35**35**70**رُخصة السيارات الثقيلة بأنواعِها*
*350**100**200**200**200**رُخصة لوحة مؤقتة أو تجارية*
*---**350**---**---**---**رسم تحويل رُخصة السير من نوع إلى نوع آخر*
*200**---**---**---**---*



مُلحق رقم ( 2 )جــدول الـرُســوم(ب ) رُسوم رُخص السياقة بأنواعِها
*بيـــان**رسم الرُخصة**رسم التجديد**قيمة تالف ومفقود**رُخصة سياقة خصوصية*
*100 ريالاً سنوياً*
*300 ريال لثلاث سنوات*
*300 ريالاً كُل ثلاث سنوات*

*100 ريال*
*رُخصة سياقة عامة*
*150 ريالاً*
*150 ريال كُل عام*
*100 ريال*
*رُخصة سياقة آليات ثقيلة*
*100 ريال لثلاث سنوات*
*100 ريالاً كُل سنة*
*100 ريال*
*رُخصة سياقة دراجة نارية*
*50 ريال*
*75 ريال كُل ثلاث سنوات*
*50 ريال*
*تأشير الرُخص الأجنبية*
*150 ريال*
*150 ريال كُل سنة*
*100 ريال*

                                                                           الرقـم: م / 51
التاريخ: 25/11/1408هـ------------------
بعون الله تعالى
                     نحن فـهد بن عبد العزيـز آل سـعود
                                                      ملك المملكة العربيـة السعوديـة
بعد الاطلاع على المواد (20 ، 29 ، 30) من نظام مجلس الوزراء الصادر بالمرسوم الملكي رقم (38) وتاريخ 22/10/1377هـ.
وبعد الاطلاع على نظام المرور الصادر بالمرسوم الملكي رقم (م/49) وتاريخ 6/11/1391هـ.
وبعد الاطلاع على المرسوم الملكي رقم (م/41) وتاريخ 2/7/1405هـ.
وبعد الاطلاع على قرار مجلس الوزراء رقم (238) وتاريخ 20/11/1408هـ.

رسمنا بما هو آت:-
أولاً – إعفاء السيارات العائدة للبعثات الطبية أو بعثات الحج من الرسوم الخاصة باللوحات المؤقتة والوارِدة في الجدول المُرفق بالمرسوم الملكي رقم (م/41) وتاريخ 2/7/1405هـ.
ثانياً – على سمو نائب رئيس مجلس الوزراء والوزراء كُلً فيما يخُصه تنفيذ مرسومنا هذا. ، ، ، 

قرار رقم 238 وتاريخ 20/11/1408هـ

إن مجلس الوزراء 

بعد الاطلاع على المُعاملة الوارِدة من ديوان رئاسة مجلس الوزراء برقم 5/ب/17235 وتاريخ 12/11/1408هـ، المُشتملِة على خطاب سمو وزير الداخلية رقم 511/س/أ وتاريخ 8/11/1408هـ المُتضمن الإشارة إلى الأمر السامي رقم 13258 وتاريخ 1/9/1408هـ الصادر بشأن التعليمات الخاصة بتنظيم حركة سيارات البعثات الطبية وبعثات الحج في الأماكن المُقدسة خِلال موسم الحج، وحيث أنه أنفاذاً لهذا الأمر الكريم بِضرورة سحب كُلِ ما سبق صرفه من لوحات دُبلوماسية للسيارات الخاصة بالبِعثات الطبية أو بِعثات الحج فقد تم اتخاذ المحضر المُرفق من مندوبي وزارة الخارجية والأمن العام والذي جاء من ضمن توصياته فيما يتعلق بضرورة سحب كُل ما سبق صرفه من لوحات دُبلوماسية للسيارات الخاصة بالبِعثات الطبية أو بِعثات الحج – التوصية بإحالة هذه السيارات لإدارة المرور لصرف لوحات مؤقتة لها خِلال موسم الحج على أن تُعاد هذه اللوحات إلى المرور بعد انتهاء موسم الحج وذلك لضمان تخزين هذه السيارات.
وحيث أن وضع لوحات مؤقتة على سيارات البِعثات الطبية وبِعثات الحج سيكون له مردود إيجابي في سهولة حصر ومُتابعة هذه السيارات خِلال تحرُكِها في موسم الحج.
لذا يأمل سموه الموافقة على إعفاء السيارات العائدة للبِعثات الطبية أو بِعثات الحج من الرُسوم الخاصة باللوحات المؤقتة والوارِدة في قرار مجلِس الوزراء رقم 104 وتاريخ 24/6/1405هـ، وذلك حتى تتمكن الجهات المُختصة من صرفِها قبل موسم الحج.
وبعد الاطلاع على قرار مجلس الوزراء رقم 104 وتاريخ 24/6/1405هـ.

يقـرر ما يلـي:1– الموافقة على إعفاء السيارات العائدة للبعثات الطبية أو بعثات الحج من الرسوم الخاصة باللوحات المؤقتة والوارِدة في الجدول المُرفق بالمرسوم الملكي رقم (م/41) وتاريخ 2/7/1405هـ.
2– أُعد مشروع مرسوم ملكي بذلك صيغته مرفقة لهذا.

رئيس مجلس الوزراء                                                                              الرقـم: م / 18التاريخ: 15/7/1410هـ-----------------بعون الله تعالى
                     نحن فـهد بن عبد العزيـز آل سـعود
                                                      ملك المملكة العربيـة السعوديـة
بعد الاطلاع على المادة التاسعة والعشرين من نظام مجلس الوزراء الصادر بالمرسوم الملكي رقم (38) وتاريخ 22/10/1377هـ.
          وبعد الاطلاع على نظام المرور الصادر بالمرسوم الملكي رقم (م/49) وتاريخ 6/11/1391هـ.
وبعد الاطلاع على الجدول المُعدل لرُسوم رُخص السيارات ورُخص القيادة بأنواعِها الصادر بالمرسوم الملكي رقم (م/41) وتاريخ 2/7/1405هـ.
وبعد الاطلاع على قرار مجلس الوزراء رقم (91) وتاريخ 27/5/1410هـ.

رسمنا بما هو آت:-
أولاً  –  تُضاف فقرة جديدة للمادة (123) من نظام المرور تحمل الرقم (5) ونصُها:
(لوحات السيارات المُصدرة خارج المملكة).
ثانياً  –  يُضاف إلى جدول الرُسوم (المُلحق رقم "2" بنظام المرور) الصادر بالمرسوم الملكي رقم (م/49) وتاريخ 6/11/1391هـ المُعدل بالمرسوم الملكي رقم (م/41) وتاريخ 2/7/1405هـ، رُسم باسم (لوحات السيارات المُصدرة خارِج المملكة) قدرُه (100) مائة ريال.
ثالثاً  –  على سمو نائب رئيس مجلس الوزراء والوزراء كُلً فيما يخُصه تنفيذ مرسومنا هذا. 
رابعاً –  يُنشر هذا المرسوم في الجريدة الرسمية ويُعمل بِه من تاريخ نشرِه. ، ، ، 




قرار رقم 91 وتاريخ 27/5/1410هـ
إن مجلس الوزراء 

بعد الاطلاع على المُعاملة المُرفقة بهذا، الوارِدة من ديوان رئاسة مجلس الوزراء برقم 7/4705/ر وتاريخ 16/4/1410هـ، المُشتملة على خطاب وزير الداخلية رقم 1898/أ وتاريخ 19/2/1410هـ بشأن طلب سُموه تعديل المادة (123) من نظام المرور المُتضمنة تقسيم لوحات السيارات وذلك بإضافة فقرة خامِسة إليها تتعلق بلوحات السيارات المُصدرة خارِج المملكة وكذلك إضافة هذا النوع من اللوحات إلى جدول رُسوم رُخص السيارات بأنواعِها المُلحق بنظام المرور.
وبعد الاطلاع على نظام المرور الصادر بالمرسوم الملكي رقم م/49 وتاريخ 6/11/1391هـ.
وبعد الاطلاع على المرسوم الملكي رقم م/41 وتاريخ 2/7/1405هـ المُعدِل لجدول رُسوم رُخص السيارات ورُخص السياقة بأنواعِها.
وبعد الاطلاع على توصية اللجنة العامة لمجلِس الوزراء رقم 61 وتاريخ 28/4/1410هـ.

يقـرر ما يلـي:
1 – تُضاف فقرة جديدة للمادة (123) من نظام المرور تحمل الرقم (5) ونصُها:
(لوحات السيارات المُصدرة خارج المملكة).
2 – يُضاف إلى جدول الرُسوم - المُلحق رقم 2 - بنظام المرور الصادر بالمرسوم الملكي رقم م/49 وتاريخ 6/11/1391هـ المُعدل بالمرسوم الملكي رقم م/41 وتاريخ 2/7/1405هـ، رُسم باسم (لوحات السيارات المُصدرة خارِج المملكة) قدرُه (100) مائة ريال.

وقد أُعد مشروع مرسوم ملكي بذلك صيغته مرفقة بهذا.

رئيس مجلس الوزراء

                                                                               الرقـم: م / 23التاريخ: 17/8/1418هـ-----------------بعون الله تعالى
                     نحن فـهد بن عبد العزيـز آل سـعود
                                                      ملك المملكة العربيـة السعوديـةوبناءً على المادة السبعين من النظام الأساسي للحكم الصادر بالأمر الملكي رقم (أ/90) وتاريخ 27/8/1412هـ.
وبناءً على المادة العشرين من نظام مجلس الوزراء الصادر بالأمر الملكي رقم (أ/13) وتاريخ 3/3/1414هـ.
وبناءً على المادتين السابعة عشرة والثامنة عشرة من نظام مجلس الشورى الصادر بالأمر الملكي رقم (أ/91) وتاريخ 27/8/1412
وبعد الاطلاع على قرار مجلس الشورى رقم (6/10/17) وتاريخ 8/2/1417هـ.
وبعد الاطلاع على قرار مجلس الوزراء رقم (137) وتاريخ 15/8/1418هـ.

رسمنا بما هو آت:-
أولاً – إجراء التعديلات الآتية على نظام المرور الصادر بالمرسوم الملكي رقم (م/49) وتاريخ 6/11/1391هـ:
*1-* *إلغاء كلِمة الجرار (التراكتور) وتعريفه الوارِد في المادة الأولى، وتعديل تعريف (مُعدات الأشغال العامة) الوارِدة في المادة نفسِها، ليصبح بالنص الآتي:*
*مُعدات الأشغال العامة**:* 
*" هي المُعدات والآلات التي تسير بالدفع الذاتي على الطُرق بما فيها المُعدات الزراعية ".*
*2-* *إلغاء كلمة (والجرارات) من نص المادة "100".*
*3-* *إضافة مادة جديدة تحمل الرقم (100) مكرراً، بالنص التالي:*
*" يصدُر بقرار من وزير الداخلية تنظيم خاص بتسجيل مُعدات الأشغال العامة يتضمن معرفة مالِكها، ووضع لوحات عليها، وتحديد إجراءات نقل مُلكيتِها والشروط اللازمة لاستخدامِها وقيادتِها ".*
*4-* *إضافة فقرة جديدة للمادة (123) تحمل الرقم (6) بالنص التالي:*
*" مُعدات الأشغال العامة ".*
*5-* *تعديل عِبارة (رُخصة الجرار الزراعي) الوارِدة في المُلحق رقم (2/أ) لِنظام المرور الخاص بجدول رُسوم رُخص سير السيارات بأنواعِها، لتُصبح بالنص التالي:*
*" رُخصة مُعدات الأشغال العامة ".*
*6-* *إلغاء كلمة (أو زراعية) من نص الفقرة (20) من ( "أ" جدول مُخالفات الفئة الأولى والتدابير الإضافية التي يُمكن اتخاذها حيالِها ).*
*7-* إلغاء كلمة (والجرارات) من نص الفقرة (14) من ( "ب" جدول مُخالفات الفئة الثانية والتدابير الإضافية التي يُمكن اتخاذها حيالِها ).

ثانياً – على سمو نائب رئيس مجلس الوزراء والوزراء كُلً فيما يخُصه تنفيذ مرسومنا هذا. ، ، ،  

فهـد بن عبد العزيزقرار رقم 137 وتاريخ 15/8/1418هـ

إن مجلس الوزراء 

بعد الاطلاع على المُعاملة الوارِدة من ديوان رئاسة مجلس الوزراء برقم 7/6151/ر وتاريخ 6/5/1417هـ المُشتملِة على خطاب معالي وزير الموصلات رقم 1255 وتاريخ 11/9/1411هـ المُرفق بِه محضر لجنة تنظيم الترخيص للمُعِدات الثقيلة وسائقِها. وما انتهت إليه اللجنة من توصيات حيال ذلك.
وبعد الاطلاع على خطاب صاحب السمو الملكي وزير الداخلية رقم 15577/ب وتاريخ 9/10/1412هـ، المُتضمن أن أنفاذ هذه التوصيات يستلزم إجراء تعديلات على  نظام المرور.
وبعد الاطلاع على نظام المرور الصادر بالمرسوم الملكي رقم (م49) وتاريخ 6/11/1391هـ.
وبعد النظر في قرار مجلس الشورى رقم 6/10/17 وتاريخ 8/2/1417هـ.
وبعد الاطلاع على  المحضر المُعد في هيئة الخُبراء رقم 99 وتاريخ 14/4/1418هـ.
وبعد الاطلاع على توصية اللجنة العامة لمجلس الوزراء رقم 387 وتاريخ 3/7/1418هـ.

يقـرر:
إجراء التعديلات الآتية على نظام المرور الصادر بالمرسوم الملكي رقم (م/49) وتاريخ 6/11/1391هـ:
*1-* *إلغاء كلِمة الجرار (التراكتور) وتعريفه الوارِد في المادة الأولى، وتعديل تعريف (مُعدات الأشغال العامة) الوارِدة في المادة نفسِها، ليصبح بالنص الآتي:*
*" مُعدات الأشغال العامة: هي المُعدات والآلات التي تسير بالدفع الذاتي على الطُرق بما فيها المُعدات الزراعية ".*
*2-* *إلغاء كلمة (والجرارات) من نص المادة "100".*
*3-* *إضافة مادة جديدة تحمل الرقم (100) مكرراً، بالنص التالي:*
*" يصدُر بقرار من وزير الداخلية تنظيم خاص بتسجيل مُعدات الأشغال العامة يتضمن معرفة مالِكها، ووضع لوحات عليها، وتحديد إجراءات نقل مُلكيتِها والشروط اللازمة لاستخدامِها وقيادتِها ".*
*4-* *إضافة فقرة جديدة للمادة (123) تحمل الرقم (6) بالنص التالي: " مُعدات الأشغال العامة ".*
*5-* *تعديل عِبارة (رُخصة الجرار الزراعي) الوارِدة في المُلحق رقم (2/أ) لِنظام المرور الخاص بجدول رُسوم رُخص سير السيارات بأنواعِها، لتُصبح بالنص التالي: " رُخصة مُعدات الأشغال العامة ".*
*6-* *إلغاء كلمة (أو زراعية) من نص الفقرة (20) من ( "أ" جدول مُخالفات الفئة الأولى والتدابير الإضافية التي يُمكن اتخاذها حيالِها ).*
*7-* إلغاء كلمة (والجرارات) من نص الفقرة (14) من ( "ب" جدول مُخالفات الفئة الثانية والتدابير الإضافية التي يُمكن اتخاذها حيالِها ).

هذا وقد أُعد مشروع مرسوم ملكي بذلك صيغته مُرفقة بهذا.

رئيس مجلس الوزراء







[1] - عُدلت هذه المادة بالمرسوم الملكي رقم (م/44) وتاريخ 22/10/1404هـ. أُنظر ما صدر بشأن النظام.

[2] - عُدلت هذه الفقرة بالمرسوم الملكي رقم (م/23) وتاريخ 17/8/1418هـ. أُنظر ما صدر بشأن النِظام.

[3] - عُدلت هذه الفقرة بالمرسوم الملكي رقم (م/23) وتاريخ 17/8/1418هـ. أُنظر ما صدر بشأن النِظام. 

[4] - عُدل هذا الجدول بموجب المرسوم الملكي رقم (م/41) وتاريخ 2/7/1405هـ. أُنظر ما صدر بشأن النِظام.

[5] - عُدلت عبارة (رُخصة الجرار الزراعي) لتُصبح (رُخصة مُعِدات الأشغال العامة)، وذلك بموجب المرسوم الملكي رقم (م/23) وتاريخ 17/8/1418هـ. أُنظر ما صدر بشأن النِظام.
3 – أُعفيت السيارات العائدة للبعثات الطبية وبعثات الحج من رسوم اللوحات المؤقتة الوارِدة في الجدول بعد تعديله، وذلك بموجب المرسوم الملكي رقم (م/51) وتاريخ 25/11/1408هـ. أُنظر ما صدر بشأن النِظام.
4 – أُضيف رسم جديد إلى هذه الجداول بعد تعديله باسم (لوحات السيارات المُصدرة خارج المملكة)، وذلك بموجب المرسوم الملكي رقم (م/18) وتاريخ 15/7/1410هـ. أُنظر ما صدر بشأن النِظام.

----------

